# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Ωρωπός - Παραλία Μαρκοπούλου

## dti

Εχω στήσει πολύ πρόχειρα για μερικές ημέρες ένα cisco bridge 340 κι ένα d-link 810+ στο εξοχικό μου που βρίσκεται στη θέση Καπνοχώραφο πάνω από την παραλία Μαρκοπούλου (#21 στη nodedb). 
Λόγω έλλειψης του σωστού pigtail  ::  το 340 παίζει με την ενσωματωμένη του κεραία οπότε είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το πιάσετε. 
Το 810+ είναι σε ad-hoc mode, κανάλι 1, ssid: awmn, IP: 10.10.10.10 , subnet 255.255.255.0, συνδέεται προσωρινά σε μία flat panel Maxrad 9 dbi, η οποία στοχεύει προς το Ξενοδοχείο Αλκυονίς.
Σύντομα θα μπει μία 12άρα sector της Avaya με λοβό 120 μοίρες. 
Οσοι τύχει να περάσετε, κάντε κανένα scan!

----------


## kostas

Δαμιανέ άσε τα cisco και τα d-links, γιατί προβλέπω να μείνετε νηστικοί  ::  

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## dti

Ισα-ίσα θα ψήσουν το αρνί μία ώρα αρχίτερα!  :: 
Ισως δεν χρειαστούμε και κάρβουνα...
Για φαντάσου μία 24άρα grid να σιγοψήνει το αρνί στη σούβλα  ::

----------


## dti

Εγκαταστάθηκε η 12άρα sector και πλέον καλύπτεται πλήρως η περιοχή από το Ξενοδοχείο Αλκυονίς μέχρι και το Φέρρι. Παρά την πυκνή βλάστηση, σε πολλά σημεία υπάρχει κάλυψη μέχρι κάτω στο δρόμο. 
Πέτυχα ping times μέχρι και 2 ms εν κινήσει στην παραλιακή. 
Sector rulez!  :: 
Σύντομα θα εγκατασταθεί και το access point.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σε λίγο θα κανουμε chat απο το Atlantis!!! Λέω να βάλω και εγω καμια κεραια στην Αυλίδα! Καιρός για αποκέντρωση του AWMN...

----------


## dti

Ε, καλοκαιράκι έρχεται  :: 

Το Ατλαντίς ίσως θα μπορούσε να το καλύψει ο davidcas που έχει εξοχικό από κείνη τη μεριά.
Υπάρχει κι ο phronidis που πρέπει να βλέπει Φάρο που επίσης δεν βλέπω εγώ. Δε βάζετε όλοι τις θέσεις σας στη nodedb να οργανωθούμε καλύτερα;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ωραία θα καλύψω εγώ την παραλία της Αυλίδας!

----------


## davidcas

> Ε, καλοκαιράκι έρχεται 
> 
> Το Ατλαντίς ίσως θα μπορούσε να το καλύψει ο davidcas που έχει εξοχικό από κείνη τη μεριά.
> Υπάρχει κι ο phronidis που πρέπει να βλέπει Φάρο που επίσης δεν βλέπω εγώ. Δε βάζετε όλοι τις θέσεις σας στη nodedb να οργανωθούμε καλύτερα;


 To eksoxiko mou einai ston kampo, kai ligo dyskola na piasw otidhpote. Omws to kainourgio pou ftiaxnetai dipla ston xronh (pisw apo thn avra) tha voithisei. Mexri na ginei omws...
Pantws, an erthw to kalokairi gia arketes meres, isws ferw ton eksoplismo na dw an piasw ton damiano apo ton kampo.

----------


## dti

Από χθες το απόγευμα λειτουργεί μόνιμα πλέον το ap μου Cisco 340 με IP range: 10.73.201.1 subnet 255.255.255.0 και ssid: awmn
Μία 120άρα sector (12 dbi) καλύπτει την περιοχή από το Αλκυονίς μέχρι το Φέρρυ για όσους γνωρίζουν την παραλία Μαρκοπούλου.
Παρακαλούνται οι γείτονες (phronidis, ddimitris, κλπ.) στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Ωρωπού να δοκιμάσουν και να μας πουν εντυπώσεις. Υπάρχει βέβαια η προοπτική για καμιά δοκιμή και από την απέναντι περιοχή της Ευβοίας (Ερέτρια μέχρι Αλιβέρι).
Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει PC πίσω από το ap. Σύντομα θα εγκατασταθεί ένας Toshiba Magnia SG20 server.

----------


## CoaLa

Mia erwthsh:
Blepeis to pc sou sthn a8hna apo markopoulo?Exoume Link mexri ekei?

----------


## dti

Οχι δυστυχώς, δεν έχουμε ακόμη φθάσει μέχρι εκεί...

----------


## ice

Xmm para poli oraia . 

Exo eksoxiko apenanti Eretria meria se ipsoma opou vlepo kathara oropo .

Logika tha se vlepo damiane alla thelei testing kali dikaiologia gia diakopes .

Ti keraia tha xreiasto gia tetia apostasi ?

----------


## phronidis

Εγώ το Σαββατοκύριακο είχα πάρει τα κουβαδάκια μου και έπαιζα σε άλλη παραλία.

----------


## dti

> Xmm para poli oraia . 
> 
> Exo eksoxiko apenanti Eretria meria se ipsoma opou vlepo kathara oropo .
> 
> Logika tha se vlepo damiane alla thelei testing kali dikaiologia gia diakopes .
> 
> Ti keraia tha xreiasto gia tetia apostasi ?


Σίγουρα μία grid από τη δική σου πλευρά και ίσως κι από τη δική μου.
Προς το παρόν, η sector μου κοιτάζει αρκετά προς τα κάτω, αλλά θα τη γυρίσω όταν είναι προς την κατεύθυνσή σου. Πάντως κι έτσι που είναι τώρα, λογικά καλύπτεται ένα κομμάτι του Ευβοϊκού, καθώς είχα άριστο link σε απόλυτα νόμιμα όρια από την παραλία Μαρκοπούλου (περιοχή Φέρρυ) ακριβώς μπροστά στο κύμα  ::  με cisco LMC352 στα 5 mW και Maxrad 13 dbi flat panel.

Αφού είσαι κι εσύ σε ύψωμα και όχι στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας, θα έχουμε πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες για link, διαφορετικά οι ανακλάσεις στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας θα μας δημιουργούσαν προβλήματα.
Από Ερέτρια βλέπω από το Nησί των Oνείρων και νοτιότερα. Δε βάζεις λοιπόν τη θέση σου στη nodedb για να δούμε τί γίνεται;

Μέσω Ερέτριας μπορούμε να καλύψουμε και άλλα σημεία της ευρύτερης περιοχής (Ωρωπός-Χαλκούτσι-Δήλεσι).
Αντε να κάνουμε και το πρώτο link του awmn με νησί.  ::

----------


## ice

Molis metafero kai kana pc sto eksoxiko me megali eyxaristisi alla prepei na lisoume kai to provlima me link stin athina . Na exoume kai mia epafi me ti basi mas 

Exete kamia idea pos tha to ilopoiisoume ? i tha valoume se kathe kolona dei mexri tin athina kai apo ena ap bridge ??

----------


## dti

Η λύση για σύνδεση με Αθήνα υπάρχει και λέγεται Πάρνηθα...

Αλλά μέχρι να φθάσουμε εκεί πάνω, ας αρχίσουμε από τα βασικά links, καλοκαιρινά και μη, στη γύρω περιοχή, που είναι αρκετά πυκνοκατοικημένη και με αρκετές υποψήφιες συμμετοχές από το awmn μέχρι τώρα:
Με τους phronidis, Middle_East_West, davidcas είμαστε 5 οι υποψήφιοι για διασύνδεση.

Για καμιά δοκιμή (Σαββατοκύριακο) μπορούμε να εξασφαλίσουμε κάποια grid και κανένα laptop, δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς ολόκληρο pc  ::

----------


## ice

Ok an kai tha fero to laptop tis etairias kai exo kai ena 900+ alla xoris keraia akoma . Exei mono tin dikia tou .

----------


## dti

Κεραία (-ες) μην ανησυχείς έχουμε !  ::

----------


## _r00t-

file dti, eimai oropiotis (nea palatia perioxh) ...  :: 
pou akrivos menis stin paralia markopoulou ?
ama einai na bre8oume endiaferome na balo wireless kai ego  ::  (pios den 8elei?  ::  ) ... ginete tpt ?

----------


## dti

Είμαι σχετικά ψηλά πίσω από το Ξενοδοχείο Αλκυονίς (Θέση Καπνοχώραφο). Αν και δεν έχουμε μεταξύ μας οπτική επαφή, σιγά-σιγά μαζευόμαστε αρκετοί και στον Ωρωπό!
Ετσι που πάμε, σε λίγο θα είμαστε σε θέση να κάνουμε και τοπικό meeting!  ::  
Πιθανόν να έχεις οπτική επαφή με phronidis ή ddimitris.
Βάλε το στίγμα σου στη nodedb για να δούμε πού ακριβώς είσαι.

----------


## _r00t-

Den exo exoplismo kai eimai pliros asxetos apo wireless... gi'auto sou leo prepei na ta poume  :: 
mono o filos mou o ripper_gr xerei (argiroupoli einai autos) kai mou ipe kati gia stigma ala pos na xero ego apo stigma kai ala  ::  leei na pao stin police na rotiso  ::

----------


## hoho-

kai egw paralia aulidos eimai, diathetw to eksis eksoplismo: 
asyrmati karta avaya (orinoco chipset ean den kanw lathos?)
(ena pigtail to opoio to ksexasa agglia  :Stick Out Tongue: )

kaneis allos edw konda ?, nomizw h perioxh mou legete mitousi.. konda sto metro tspa.
aftaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## _r00t-

dti Atlantis club erxese ?? douleuo ekei  ::  
ama einai kai pas to sabbato zita ton pano (sta mesa bar eimai sini8os)  ::  
min mperdeftis me to atlantis prive (to aspro club dld) to akrivos dipla einai :>

----------


## Ripper_gr

_r00t - xlomo to kovo o dti na sixnazi atlantis  ::  

Dti an moris me kapio GPS na dis kapia fasi to stigma tou panou dioti me to maprama den vgeni tpt!

thnx

----------


## dti

Λόγω οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων όντως είναι κάπως δύσκολο το clubbing για μένα, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να τα λέγαμε άνετα κάποιο μεσημέρι ή απόγευμα του Σαββατοκύριακου.
Στείλε μου με pm ένα τηλέφωνο να κανον ίσουμε τίποτε.
Για gps δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ τίποτε προς το παρόν, ίσως το MySat να βοηθήσει αρκετά σ' αυτό το θέμα. Κι εγώ έτσι βρήκα το στίγμα μου στον Ωρωπό...

----------


## ice

Aloha Damiane 

Logika ti keraia tha xreaistoume gia na kano link se esena ? Apo eretria

----------


## dti

Grid 21 ή 24 dbi μάλλον.
δεν θυμάμαι πόσο ακριβώς είναι η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει...
Δεν βάζεις τη θέση σου στην Ερέτρια, έστω στο περίπου ώστε να δούμε καλύτερα;

----------


## ice

Pos vrikes to stigma sou sto mysat ?

To psaxno alla still nothing .

----------


## dti

Αφού εμφανίσεις τον χάρτη της περιοχής (δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει και τα παράλια της Εύβοιας στο δορυφορικό χάρτη του νομού Αττικής), εμφανίζεται στο status bar κάτω αριστερά το γεωγραφικό μήκος και πλάτος του σημείου που βρίσκεται ο κέρσορας στην οθόνη. 
Για να εμφανίζεται το στίγμα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις κάποια επιλογή στο μενού Προβολή / View αν θυμάμαι καλά (έχω πολύ καιρό να το δώ...)

----------


## ice

Damiane welcome back 

Tin paraskevi 15augousto tha eimai eretria me mia 15 grid pacific wirelless kai dlink 900 + . 
Ti les tha eisai apo tin apenanti meria na doume ean se piano katholou ??

----------


## dti

Το ap μου είναι πανέτοιμο και σε περιμένει. Βέβαια ίσως χρειαστεί να δοκιμάσουμε με κατευθυντική κεραία κι από την μεριά μου γιατί η 12άρα sector μάλλον δεν θα φθάνει τόσο μακριά.
Εχω μία 19άρα flat panel και μια 17άρα Stella, με το laptop θα κάνουμε δουλειά, ελπίζω. 
Για το 900+ δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος αν θα μας βοηθήσει, οπότε αν τυχόν έχεις κάποιο laptop, μπορώ να σου δανείσω κάποια κάρτα για μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά. 

Δυστυχώς μάλλον λείπει διακοπές κι ο phronidis που επίσης έχει εξοχικό σε άλλο ψηλό σημείο του Ωρωπού.

----------


## ice

tha exo laptop so aneta mporoume kata tin diarkeia tou tsimpousiou me tis prizoles na kanoume kai ena test link

----------


## Cycloid

dti esy pou eisai kai konta sxetika ston Avlona ksereis an exo optiki epafi me oropo h chalkida ? den vrisko tipota sxetiko

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω την περιοχή που φαίνεται οτι είσαι στη nodedb.
Πες μας εσύ αν έχεις θέα προς τα παράλια της Εύβοιας.
Με μένα πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι εφικτό ένα link καθώς προς την πλευρά σου έχω βουνά που με κρύβουν εντελώς.

----------


## Cycloid

Einai pithanotero na vlepo chalkida alla dystixos den mporo apo to site na vgalo ena paromoio ypsometriko sxediagrama se sxesi me ton microchip pou leitourgei AP stin chalkida (den eiparxei mesa stin lista me ta diathesima AP !!!???!!! isos logo tou oti den einai sto nomo attikis)

----------


## dti

Μπορείς να βάλεις "χονδρικά" κάπου στη Χαλκίδα ένα δοκιμαστικό node και το διαγράφω εγώ μετά. Ο χάρτης για την Αθήνα στη nodedb πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει οριακά και τη Χαλκίδα. Ομως η απόσταση πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 15 χλμ. ...

Στην περίπτωσή σου μερικές φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις θα βοηθούσαν αρκετά.

----------


## Cycloid

Eyxaristo poly gia ton xrono sou tha epanelto me fotos mpas kai ginei tipota me tin periptosi mou .... xexexe

----------


## _r00t-

Prepei mia mera na mazeutoume oloi pou einai perioxh oropou na kanonisoume gia wireless (ego eimai nea palatia oropou)

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς δεν καταφέραμε να συναντηθούμε το καλοκαίρι. 
Αρκετοί από μας έρχονται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Ωρωπού συνήθως τα Σαββατοκύριακα. 
Υπάρχει πάντως ενδιαφέρον και από το Μαρκόπουλο από μόνιμο κάτοικο. Θα προσπαθήσω να σας φέρω σ' επαφή.
Στείλε μου αν θες ξανά το τηλέφωνό σου γιατί το έχω χάσει.

----------


## papazaf

Παιδια ειμαι και εγω μεσα,
εχω σπιτι στον καμπο κοντα στο Χαλκουτσι,
............davidcas που ακρβως εισαι?
το θεμα ειναι να βρω εξοπλισμο.
το αλλο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι το σπιτι εκει ειναι παραθεριστικη κατοικια που σημαινει οτι δεν θα ειμαι παντα εκει...και ενα pc αναμενο να αφησω..δεν θα θελει να του κανει καποιος reboot?

----------


## dti

> Παιδια ειμαι και εγω μεσα,
> εχω σπιτι στον καμπο κοντα στο Χαλκουτσι,
> ............davidcas που ακρβως εισαι?


Βάλε τη θέση σου στη nodedb (έστω και κατά προσέγγιση).
Αν το έκαναν κι όλοι όσοι κατά καιρούς έχουν αναφέρει οτι έχουν παραθεριστική κατοικία στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Ωρωπού, ίσως βλέπαμε οτι δεν είναι τόσο ανέφικτο όσο φαίνεται να στηθεί κι εκεί το δίκτυο έστω για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. 
Πάντως το ap μου στον Ωρωπό είναι ακόμη στην πρίζα...

----------


## davidcas

Είμαι κι εγώ στον κάμπο, πιο κάτω απο τον Υδατόπυργο, προς την θάλλασα. Το καλοκαίρι θα κάνουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## papazaf

Αγ.Κων/νο ?

----------


## socrates

Τελικά το πειραματικό-προσωρινό link dti - ice (Oropos - Eretria) που ήταν να γίνει τον Αύγουστο πραγματοποιήθηκε;

Έβαλα και εγώ το στίγμα μου... είμαι απέναντι (Socrates#2, #2120) στην Εύβοια 12,4Km από dti-21 με καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο (έτσι φαίνεται).

Το ΑΜΔΑ είναι αρρώστια που εξαπλώνεται με γοργούς ρυθμούς  :: 
Άντε να κατακτήσουμε και την Πάρνηθα!

----------


## dti

Δεν έγινε τελικά αυτή η δοκιμή. 
Απ' ότι φαίνεται το καλοκαίρι θα παίξουμε με πιατάκια, καθώς σίγουρα βλεπόμαστε!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Έχω και εγώ ένα τροχόσπιτο αραγμένο λίγο έξω απο τον Ωροπό οπότε θα είμαι μέσα σε ότι κανονίσετε!
Πιατάκια 60εκ βρίσκονται και ένας φίλος από Ερέτρεια και αυτός με τροχόσπιτο με το Laptop ...  ::

----------


## dti

Θα σου 'λεγα να βάλεις και το στίγμα του τροχόσπιτου στη nodedb αλλά άσ'το καλύτερα γιατί μπορεί να χρειαστεί να το μετακινήσεις για να βγει το link!  ::

----------


## Skinny13

τελικα τι εγινε συνδεθηκε ο Ορωπος???
Εγω ειμαι και στο χαλκουτσι το καλοκαιρι βεβαια και γιατι να μην ειμαι και εκει συνδεδεμενος με το awmn?
επισης ο ορωπος επικοινωνει με το υπολοιπο δικτυο στην Αθηνα?


ΥΓ.συγνωμη που ξεθαβω παλια threads

----------


## dti

Πολύ δύσκολο να συνδεθεί ο Ωρωπός με Αθήνα. Πολύ πιο εύκολο είναι να γίνει κανένα link με Εύβοια και Χαλκίδα αργότερα.
Εκτός κι αν βρεθεί πάνω στην Πάρνηθα κάποιο σημείο για να φιλοξενήσει 2 πιατάκια...
Πάντως από το Χαλκούτσι υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή με Πάρνηθα.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πολύ δύσκολο να συνδεθεί ο Ωρωπός με Αθήνα. Πολύ πιο εύκολο είναι να γίνει κανένα link με Εύβοια και Χαλκίδα αργότερα.
> Εκτός κι αν βρεθεί πάνω στην Πάρνηθα κάποιο σημείο για να φιλοξενήσει 2 πιατάκια...
> Πάντως από το Χαλκούτσι υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή με Πάρνηθα.



Από την πλευρά των Θρακομακεδόνων μπορώ να προσφέρω ταράτσα.

----------


## gmavro

einai mou fenetai kairos na mpoume kai emeis sto paixnidi , einai ston kalamo pano sto xorio kai se meria pou blepei to limani tou oropou kai ta fery opote tha htan kalo na milagame na blepame pos tha ginotan h syndesh mazi mas , emeis eimaste 3-4 atoma pou theloume na mpoume ston xoro , apo asyrmata oxi polles gnoseis , alla genika logo douleias yparxoun gnoseis pano se routers kai ta sxetika .... perimeno an to deis kamia gnomh gia keraia kai an blepeis esy katholou epano kalamo ???

----------


## dti

Γειά, κατ΄αρχή γράφουμε με ελληνικά στο forum και όχι greeklish ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολη οποιαδήποτε αναζήτηση κάνουμε.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι δεν βλέπω καθόλου το χωριό στον Κάλαμο, καθώς μεσολαβούν αρκετοί λόφοι (Φέρυ, Μετέωρα, κλπ.)
Εχω καιρό να πάω στο εξοχικό στον Ωρωπό και δεν ξέρω, αν και σε τί κατάσταση βρίσκεται το cisco 340 ap που έχω αφήσει ανοικτό από τον Οκτώβρη... 
Στείλε μου με pm το κινητό σου, να σε πάρω όποτε βρεθώ κοντά στα μέρη σας. 
Η λύση πάντως που βλέπω είναι μέσω Εύβοιας. Τόσο ο hobbit όσο κι ο ice διαθέτουν σπίτι στην Αμάρυνθο και στην Ερέτρεια αντίστοιχα, οπότε με καλή στόχευση και κατευθυντικές κεραίες δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο ένα link μέσω της Εύβοιας.
Στο Μαρκόπουλο είναι ο hedgehog που ενδεχομένως έχει οπτική επαφή μαζί σας. Βλέπει επίσης προς Εύβοια, Ωρωπό και Χαλκίδα.

Βάλτε το στίγμα σας στη nodedb για να δούμε αποστάσεις κλπ.

----------


## dti

> Από την πλευρά των Θρακομακεδόνων μπορώ να προσφέρω ταράτσα.


Oποτε μπορέσεις, τράβα καμιά φωτογραφία προς Μαραθώνα, Κάλαμο, αν τυχόν υπάρχει θέα προς τα εκεί.

----------


## DolbyNR

> Εκτός κι αν βρεθεί πάνω στην Πάρνηθα κάποιο σημείο για να φιλοξενήσει 2 πιατάκια...


Να τα στήσουμε πάνω στο paintball club  ::  
Ice;;; κάνε τα conne σου  ::

----------


## dti

> Να τα στήσουμε πάνω στο paintball club  
> Ice;;; κάνε τα conne σου


Φοβερή ιδέα!  ::  
Να τα βάψουμε και σε χρώματα παραλλαγής για να δένουν με το περιβάλλον!  ::

----------


## ice

Op με φωναξε κανεις ????

Θα ρωτησω τι μπορει να γινει αν και θα εκει παιζει περισσοτερο ρολο το δασαρχειο .

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Από την πλευρά των Θρακομακεδόνων μπορώ να προσφέρω ταράτσα.
> 
> 
> Oποτε μπορέσεις, τράβα καμιά φωτογραφία προς Μαραθώνα, Κάλαμο, αν τυχόν υπάρχει θέα προς τα εκεί.


Δεν έχει θέα προς εκεί δυστυχώς. Θα βάλω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ice

Ελπιζω μεσα στον Φεβρουαριο να υπαρχει Pc στην Ερετρια netgear 11αρα με πιατο και feeder για να ξεκινησουμε και καμια δοκιμη .

----------


## dti

Ενα πιάτο και feeder προορίζω κι εγώ για Ωρωπό.  :: 
Ισως μάλιστα είναι ευκαιρία εκεί που δεν έχουμε πολλά interfaces να δοκιμάσουμε ένα ζευγάρι feeders κυκλικής πόλωσης.

----------


## ice

Χμμ εχω feeder της ομαδικης εκτως εαν ο stelios φτιαχνει και κυκλικης και παρω

----------


## dti

Εντάξει, μην ανησυχείς, υπάρχει ένα ζευγάρι που κάθεται προς το παρόν.  ::

----------


## sotris99

Έχω και εγώ εξοχικό στον Ορωπό. Μήπως να κανονίσουμε τίποτα για στήσιμο κόμβου??

----------


## dti

Για πες πού ακριβώς είναι. 
Και βάλε το στίγμα στη nodedb.

----------


## sotris99

Βρίσκεται στα Νέα Παλάτια Ορωπού στον δρόμο προς Χαλκούτσι. Θα βάλω κάποια στιγμή στίγμα και στην node db.

----------


## dti

Ωραία, προς τα εκεί (Αγ. Κωνσταντίνος) έχουν εξοχικό ο davidcas και ο Exoticom, που επίσης δεν έχουν καταχωρήσει τη θέση τους στη nodedb. 
Και πιθανόν όλοι, εφόσον βλέπετε θάλασσα, να έχετε οπτική επαφή με τον ice που είναι απέναντι στην Ερέτρεια.  ::

----------


## sotris99

Davidcas, Εxoticom, και Ιce. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνουμε τίποτα?

----------


## dti

Κάπου ψηλά σχετικά κοντά σε μένα (αλλά χωρίς οπτική επαφή) είναι κι ο phronidis.  :: 
Πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν, από την άνοιξη και μετά και στον Ωρωπό.  ::

----------


## sotris99

Δαμιανέ,
εκτός από τον ice οι άλλοι είναι ενεργά μέλη του forum? ή τσάμπα ψάχνω.

----------


## ice

Εαν εβλεπες την nodedb θα εβλεπες οτι ο Exoticom τουλαχιστον εχει κομβο συνεπως συμμετεχει στο forum . 

Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα συμμετεχει και σε λινκ Ωροπου - Ερετρια .

Ακομα και εγω δεν εχω παει καποιο Pc στο εξωχικο , προβλεπεται για το πασχα να γινει κατι τετοιο μαζι με τα αρνια .

----------


## sotris99

Ok σόρρυ φίλε. Δεν ήξερα δεν ρώταγα?? Αλλά κόμβο στο εξοχικό ούτε που το φανταζόμουνα.

----------


## papazaf

ειμαι και εγω μεσα,
απο ανοιξη ..να το βαλουμε μπρος

----------


## Skinny13

λοιπον εβαλα και εγω το σημα μου στη note

ειμαι ο #2472

τι λετε για μια συναντηση (Atlantis) να δουμε ποιανου το σπιτι ειναι καλυτερο( ως προς την τοποθεσια)
την ανοιξη, καθαρα δευτερα, ή μια αλλη αργια

Λοιπον ποιοι ειναι μεσα?

εκτος απο μενα:
papazaf
sotris99
ice
davidcas 
Exoticom 

κανας αλλος???

----------


## dti

Καιρού επιτρέποντος, το τριήμερο της Καθαρής Δευτέρας ίσως είναι καλή ευκαιρία για meeting στον Ωρωπό. Εγώ ίσως είμαι κι αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο εκεί.

----------


## sotris99

Συμφωνώ με τον Δαμιανό. Το πάν είναι να βοηθάει ο καιρός. Πάντως εγώ κατά 80% θα κάνω κούλουμα στον ορωπό.

Σωτήρης 
#2319 Sotiris Thoraxe (kypseli)

YΓ Δαμιανέ το φορητό σου είναι επισκευάσιμο??? Το είδε κάποιος τεχνικός.

----------


## Macguardian

Γειά σας,

Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες είμαι μόνιμος κάτοικος Β. Αττικής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα μένω στην περιοχή Σκάρπιζα Μαλακάσας (μεταξύ Μηλεσίου και Νέας Πολιτείας – Σκάλας Ωρωπού) και "βλέπω" την παραλία από Δήλεσι-Χαλκούτσι έως Μαρκόπουλο και τα χωριά Μήλεσι, Μαρκόπουλο, Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπό και μερικές περιοχές της Σκάλας Ωρωπού-Ν. Παλατίων. 

Όπως καταλάβατε ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να συμμετάσχω στο εγχείρημα σας οπότε βάλτε και εμένα μέσα στην επικείμενη συνάντησή σας.

Το όνομα του κόμβου μου είναι IACΠIC 4C (#*2437*)


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## macstar

Να επισημάνω απλά ότι ο Χρήστος (macguardian) είναι καλός μου φίλος... τώρα θα μου πείτε και εσείς... "χ****αμε"... αλλά εεε.... το είπα!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Macguardian
προς την κατευθυνση της Αθηνας (υποθετω δυτικα απο σενα) βλεπεις τιποτα;

----------


## macstar

Επειδή δεν θα δει το email σου μέχρι την Δευτέρα μάααλλον... εκτός αν τον δω εγώ μέσα στο ΣΚ... και επειδή ξέρω το σπίτι αρκετά καλά... δυτικά είναι και το μοναδικό μέρος όπου υπάρχουν σπίτια... (το αν "περνιούνται" ή όχι... δε θυμάμαι δυστυχώς...), βόρεια έχει ένα βουνό (μακρυά), ανατολικά ΠΟΛΥ θέα αμφιθεατρικά (ως θάλασα), νότια περίπου τα ίδια αν θυμάμαι σωστά... αν θέλετε του δανίζω τη ψηφιακή μου και του λέω να πάρει μερικές φωτό...

Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας




> Macguardian
> προς την κατευθυνση της Αθηνας (υποθετω δυτικα απο σενα) βλεπεις τιποτα;

----------


## Macguardian

Γκρρρρ... Νόμιζα πως έβλεπα Μαρκόπουλο το οποίο δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω. Δυτικά και μετά την Μαυροσουβάλα βλέπω μόνο το δρόμο που οδηγεί στο χωριό Μαρκόπουλο.

----------


## dti

Tο τετραήμερο της 25ης Μαρτίου (25-26-27 & 28/3) θα είμαι στον Ωρωπό και νομίζω οτι θα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία (αν μας ευνοήσει ο καιρός) να τα πούμε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.
Πέρα από κάποιο meeting που μπορούμε να κάνουμε το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου 27/3, είναι ευκαιρία να διαπιστώσουμε ποιός βλέπει ποιόν.
Θα έχω εξοπλισμό (2 set κάρτες, ap, κεραίες) για να δούμε κατά πόσο μπορούν να βγουν κάποια links.
Οσοι προγραμματίζουν να είναι εκείνες τις μέρες στην περιοχή (ή και απέναντι στην Εύβοια) ας γράψουν εγκαίρως για να κανονίσουμε.  ::  
Και όσοι δεν έχετε αποτυπώσει τη θέση σας στη nodedb, κάντε το τώρα, έστω και με όχι απόλυτη ακρίβεια.

----------


## ice

Ελπιζω να τα καταφερω να ξεφυγω απο την δουλεια εκεινες τις μερες να ειμαι και εγω απεναντι να δοκιμασουμε οτι εχουμε πει τοσο καιρο .

----------


## lambros_G

Έχω και εγώ εξοχικό εξω από την Ερέτρια, στην περιοχή Μαλακώντας. Το Nodeid είναι 2587 και απ'οτι βλέπω είμαι ακριβώς απέναντι από το Δαμιανό.Για την ώρα υπάρχει ενα παλιο pc στο εξοχικό (P200 MMX) Ίσως κατι να γίνει στο μέλλον...  ::

----------


## socrates

Πιθανότατα είμαι και εγώ μέσα! Για εξοπλισμό κάτι πιστευω να βρω!

Μας βλέπω για κόντρες με τους απέναντι! χεχεχε

Το στίγμα μου υπάρχει στην περιοχή #2120.

----------


## Alex

Ice, ακριβώς το ίδιο ζήτημα έχω και γώ που έχω το εξοχικό στο Θυμάρι. Θα μπορούσα να στήσω bridges μέχρι Βάρκιζα, η ίσως ακόμα καλύτερα μέχρι εσας στον Μαρκόπουλο, οπότε να ενώσουμε και Ανάβυσο μερία με AWMN  :: 


Υπάρχει τετοια περίπτωση? Να πειράξεις της κολόνες της ΔΕΗ? ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, αλλα δεν νομίζω...  :: 


Πραγματικά μακάρι, θα έκανα πάρτυ αν γινόταν κάτιο τέτιο.

Ενναλακτηκές απο αυτo? Σε βουνά δεν έχει ρεύμα και χρειάζεται άδεια, με λίγα λόγια ακυρο...

Ιδέες?

----------


## Alex

Ναι, οκ.

Είμουν λιγο πισω, μετα από το post ανακάλυψα ότι είχε άλλες 5 σελίδες το thread  :: 

Κάνω node τώρα στην nodeDB[/img]

----------


## Alex

Node 2613

Ωραία. Τελείως μόνος  :: 

Η Κεραταία είναι ψιλοκοντά...?

----------


## dti

1η ανεπιτυχής προσπάθεια για link μεταξύ Παραλίας Ωρωπού (node 21, dti-21) & Αμάρυνθου Ευβοίας (node 2120 - Socrates #2), απόσταση γύρω στα 12,5 χλμ. Λίγο το ψιλόβροχο, πιο πολύ η ομίχλη, δεν μας επέτρεψε να κάνουμε καλή στόχευση.
Θα επανέλθουμε δριμύτεροι σε 1-2 βδομάδες, καθώς διαπιστωμένα υπάρχει καθαρότατη οπτική επαφή.

Και μια φωτό πώς είχε τοποθετηθεί πριν τη βροχή το 340 ap πάνω στο feeder.

----------


## socrates

Δεν μας έκατσε τελικά!  :: 

Βασίκα το πρόβλημα ήταν η βροχή, αφού δεν μας επέτρεψε να κάνουμε τις απαραιτητες δοκιμές. Ειχα μαζί μου μια φίλη η σποια κατέληξε να κρατάει μια ομπρέλα πάνω από το Laptop!!!

Tην επόμενη φορά θα έχω και GPS γιατί αποδειχτηκε ότι υπήρχε μεγάλο σφάλμα στο αρχικσ στίγμα. Τα κυάλια δεν βοήθησαν καθόλου λόγω περιορισμένης σρατότητας.

Πάντως ξέρω ακριβώς τι θα χρειαστούμε την άλλη φορά (πιθανότατα το Πάσχα), οπότε θα έχουμε περισσότερες πιθανότητες για ένα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Skinny13

ουτε και εγω μπορεσα να ερθω, ειχα και δουλεις και φοβηθηκα και τον καιρο μηπως εβρεχε,
sorry dti  ::  

το Πασχα θα ειμαι σιγουρα (5ημερο)
οποτε αμα με ειδοποιησει καποιος σιγουρα θα καταφερουμε να κανουμε κατι  ::

----------


## dti

Οποιος είναι στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Ωρωπού ή απέναντι Εύβοια ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μέχρι τη Δευτέρα να κανονίσουμε κανένα site survey. 
Mαζί με τον hobbit προγραμματίζουμε νέα δοκιμή για link Αμάρυνθος-Παραλία Μαρκοπούλου.
Αυτή τη φορά με 2 24άρες Andrew...  ::

----------


## socrates

Δαμιανέ, δεν σε πρόλαβα!

Έγινε αλλαγή τελευταίας στιγμής, και αντί για Εύβοια θα είμαι στην Άνδρο αυτές τις μέρες του Πάσχα. Δυστηχώς δεν μπόρεσα να αρνηθώ την πρόσκληση ενός καλού φίλου, (ειδικά για τον λόγο που με κάλεσε).

Επιφυλάσομαι όμως να επιχειρήσουμε την σύνδεση στην πρώτη ευκαιρία...

Το link αυτό θα αποτελέσει μια καλή ευκαιρία για πειραματισμούς σε εξοπλισμό και σε μακρινή στόχευση. Επίσης όταν μαζευτούμε περισσότεροι (πιθανώς το καλοκαίρι) θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε ping-pong συνδέσεις από την μία ακτή στην άλλη (Η Εύβοια είναι ιδανική περίπτωση). Έτσι εγώ θα μπορέσω να σε συνδέσω με κάποιον που δεν βλέπεις και το αντίθετο. Με αυτόν το τρόπο πχ θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με κάποιον (ice???) που είναι στην Ερέτρια (10km απόσταση απο εδώ που βρίσκομαι) που διαφορετικά θα ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο, λόγω της μορφολογίας της περιοχής!

----------


## wiresounds

Παιδιά σιγά σιγά. Links επάνω από την θάλασσα είναι δύσκολα λόγω ανακλάσεων. Κάντε καμιά δοκιμή πρώτα και προχωράτε και σε περαιτέρω σχεδιασμό μετά.
Καλή επιτυχία πάντως όταν γίνει.  ::

----------


## socrates

Δοκιμές θα γίνουν πολλές!

----------


## papazaf

παιδια ειμαι και εγω στην περιοχη αλλα δεν εχω εξοπλισμο....
Καλο Πασχα σε ολους, αντε και του χρονου να το ψησουμε το αρνι στα 2.4ghz...

----------


## dti

Τη Δευτέρα μάλλον θα πάω για site survey στοn skinny-13 στο Χαλκούτσι, που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου, οπότε αν έχεις χρόνο ίσως κανονίσουμε κάτι.
Εξοπλισμό έχω...

----------


## Exoticom

Μπορει να ειμαι και εγω μαλλον. 
Linuxokoyto +omni+κτλπ

----------


## dti

Ωραία, αντε να οργανωθούμε κι εδώ!

----------


## papazaf

Δαμιανε πες μου ωρα και που να συναντηθουμε στο χαλκουτσι

----------


## dti

Τί λέτε για συνάντηση κατά τις 2:30 το μεσημέρι; 
Στην πλατεία στο Χαλκούτσι, από την πλευρά της παραλίας...

----------


## papazaf

αργησα να δω το post και δεν σας προλαβα....

----------


## dti

Τελικά μόνο ο skiny13 εμφανίστηκε. Σε ένα πρόχειρο site survey που κάναμε είδαμε οτι κατ' αρχήν βρίσκεται σχεδόν απέναντι από το σπίτι συγγενικού μου προσώπου και βλέπει στο βάθος Χαλκίδα...
Πάντως προς Χαλκούτσι / Ωρωπό έχει πολύ περιορισμένη θέα.

----------


## Skinny13

> Τελικά μόνο ο skiny13 εμφανίστηκε. Σε ένα πρόχειρο site survey που κάναμε είδαμε οτι κατ' αρχήν βρίσκεται σχεδόν απέναντι από το σπίτι συγγενικού μου προσώπου και βλέπει στο βάθος Χαλκίδα...
> Πάντως προς Χαλκούτσι / Ωρωπό έχει πολύ περιορισμένη θέα.


απο εγκυρη πηγη εμαθα οτι το σπιτι του γειτονα που εμποδιζε στο site survey δεν ειναι και τοσο νομιμο  ::   ::   ::  

ο σκοπος αγιαζει τα μεσα ομως ε????  ::

----------


## papazaf

να στειλω τις μπουλντοζες?

----------


## Skinny13

> να στειλω τις μπουλντοζες?


αστα αυτα τωρα  ::  

σε περιμεναμε και δεν ηρθες  ::  

πλακα κανω ετσι?  ::

----------


## papazaf

εχεις δικιο ειδα αργα το post...

----------


## dti

Με αφορμή αυτό εδώ:




> Εύχομαι να είμαι εδώ στα τέλη του Ιουλίου, γιατί ενδέχεται να είμαι προς Χαλκούτσι-Δήλεσι μεριά.


...μήπως πρέπει να "ξυπνήσουμε" πάλι αυτό το thread;

Ποιοί θα βρίσκονται τους επόμενους 2 μήνες στην ευρύτερη περιοχή (Μαρκόπουλο, Ωρωπό, Χαλκούτσι, Δήλεσι, Ερέτρεια και Αμάρυνθο) και πότε;

Εγώ θα είμαι σίγουρα σχεδόν κάθε σαββατοκύριακο και πιθανότατα 1-2 εβδομάδες τον Αύγουστο.

Υπενθυμίζω οτι εξακολουθεί να παίζει το ap μου με ssid: awmn-21 καλύπτοντας την περιοχή της Παραλίας Μαρκοπούλου (ξενοδοχείο Αλκυονίς μέχρι περιοχή Φέρυ). Και φυσικά είμαι πρόθυμος να δοκιμάσω για 1-2 links απέναντι με Ερέτρεια και Αμάρυνθο, με Andrew και 80άρι πιάτο.

----------


## papazaf

και εγω θα ειμαι σποραδικα , αλλα δεν εχω πια τον εξοπλισμο για το laptop.

----------


## Olympus

Εχω κι εγω ενα εξοχικό κοντά στην (παραλία) Πλάκα Δηλεσίου,γύρω στα 200μ απο την παραλία λέτε να πιάνω κανέναν? Είμαι λίγο χαμηλά σε υψόμετρο.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ θα είμαι Αμάρυνθο αρκετά συχνά κυρίως ΣΚ! Οπότε υπολογίστε με!

----------


## x-X-x

Hey... Δεν εχω καιρο πυ εχω μπει στο forum αλλα καταλαβα οτι δινετε βοηθεια δεν βαριεσται και δεν κοροιδευτε τους newbie (οπως εγω). Εγω μενω μονιμα στον Ωρωπο και το σπιτι μου βρισκεται σε υψωμα. Ακομα ειναι πολυ ψηλο και βλεπω ανετα Ευβοια. Ακομα βλεπω τον Ωρωπο αλλα οχι με τοση ανεση. Το Μαρκοπουλο δεν το βλεπω ειναι λιγο μακρια.

----------


## dti

Κάποιο από τα επόμενα Σαββατοκύριακα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε μία συνάντηση (στον Ωρωπό φυσικά) για να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## x-X-x

Man, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα ειμαι εδω αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο αλλα θα το κανονησουμε, φυσικα αυτες τις μερες γιατι μετα αρχιζει το σχολειο και θα πεσει διαβασμα  ::

----------


## _r00t-

dti : ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ , ΠΕΡΙ wifi ΣΤΟΝ ΩΡΩΠΟ ?

----------


## arkon

> dti : ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ , ΠΕΡΙ wifi ΣΤΟΝ ΩΡΩΠΟ ?


Επειδη μενω και εγω Ωρωπο ( συγκεκριμενα Νεα Παλατια κοντα στο γηπεδο ) με ενδιαφερει και μενα το θεμα αλλα ειμαι ψιλοασχετος.
Δεν κανονιζουμε κατι ????? πχ καφε σε καποια καφετερια και συζητηση πανω στο ολο θεμα- εξοπλισμου κλπ...

----------


## dti

Ωραία, ας κανονίσουμε κάποιο meeting το επόμενο Σάββατο 28/5 κατά τις 4 μ.μ. σε κάποιο σημείο που βολεύει (προτείνετε καμιά ήσυχη καφετέρια).

Ξέρω, την ίδια ώρα γίνεται και το meeting στους Αμπελόκηπους, αλλά ευκαιρία για αποκέντρωση...

----------


## arkon

> Ωραία, ας κανονίσουμε κάποιο meeting το επόμενο Σάββατο 28/5 κατά τις 4 μ.μ. σε κάποιο σημείο που βολεύει (προτείνετε καμιά ήσυχη καφετέρια).
> 
> Ξέρω, την ίδια ώρα γίνεται και το meeting στους Αμπελόκηπους, αλλά ευκαιρία για αποκέντρωση...


Εγω παντως συμφωνω για της 28/5, να δουμε και ποιος αλλος θα απαντηση (_root τι λες εσυ??) και συναντιομαστε για μια πρωτη επαφη τουλαχιστον απο μερους μου...

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε και να φτάσουμε και μέχρι τους Αγ. Απόστολους να κάνω και εγώ join…  ::

----------


## B52

Eχω και εγω τρια ατομα που ενδιαφερονται στον Ωρωπο για να μπουν στο δυκτιο και απο οσο ξερω πρεπει να εχουν και εξοπλισμο.

----------


## arkon

> Eχω και εγω τρια ατομα που ενδιαφερονται στον Ωρωπο για να μπουν στο δυκτιο και απο οσο ξερω πρεπει να εχουν και εξοπλισμο.


Πολυ ωραια, οσο ποιο πολοι τοσο ποιο καλα, οποτε ενημερωσε τους φιλε Β52 για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε...  ::

----------


## dti

> Άντε και να φτάσουμε και μέχρι τους Αγ. Απόστολους να κάνω και εγώ join…


Εύκολο είναι να συνδεθούν οι Αγ. Απόστολοι! Αμάρυνθο (που είναι ο Hobbit) απέναντι στην Εύβοια, βλέπεις;

----------


## dti

> Eχω και εγω τρια ατομα που ενδιαφερονται στον Ωρωπο για να μπουν στο δυκτιο και απο οσο ξερω πρεπει να εχουν και εξοπλισμο.


Τάσο πες τους να βάλουν το στίγμα τους στη nodedb. Ακόμη κι αν είναι σε περιοχή που το maporama.com δεν καλύπτει, μπορεί να βοηθήσει το MySat . 'Ετσι είχα βάλει κι εγώ τη θέση μου στον Ωρωπό (dti-21).

----------


## rosered

Πάντως αν ενδιαφέρεστε είμαστε και εμείς απο εδώ (Χαλκίδα), με αρκετή όρεξη για να βοηθήσουμε, ένα μικρό μεν αλλα σταθερό και προσεγμένο ασύρματο δίκτυο και γιατί όχι να βγάλουμε και κάνα link???????  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Φυσικά και σας έχουμε στα υπόψη...
Είχα κάνει πάντως ένα scan πριν 1 μήνα περίπου από ψηλά στο Μαρκόπουλο, προς Χαλκίδα χωρίς να πιάσω τίποτε βέβαια...
Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για κάποιο κατευθυντικό interface από σημείο που βλέπει προς Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπό, Μαρκόπουλο, μας λέτε.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Άντε και να φτάσουμε και μέχρι τους Αγ. Απόστολους να κάνω και εγώ join… 
> 
> 
> Εύκολο είναι να συνδεθούν οι Αγ. Απόστολοι! Αμάρυνθο (που είναι ο Hobbit) απέναντι στην Εύβοια, βλέπεις;


Αν βλέπω λέει??? Χεχεχεχε….Η παραλία Ανκόνας είναι πιάτο από τα κεραμίδια… χεχεχε… Έχω και ένα σωλήνα κατάρτι βαρεου τύπου τσιμενταρισμένο στο έδαφος που έχει μείνει από μια παλαιά κεραία τηλεόρασης… και πύργος γίνετε  ::   ::   ::  

Αλήθεια έχεις κανένα ski αρχείο με τις θέσεις σας… έχω την εντύπωση ότι το mysat δεν έχει χάρτη για εκεί… (και ήθελα να ψάξω και κάτι παλαιά χαμένα οικόπεδα αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

Αλήθεια και να τον βλέπω τον Hobbit με το νερό ανάμεσα μας τι θα κάνουμε … λες να το αντλήσουμε να πάει και αυτό…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Φυσικά και σας έχουμε στα υπόψη...
> Είχα κάνει πάντως ένα scan πριν 1 μήνα περίπου από ψηλά στο Μαρκόπουλο, προς Χαλκίδα χωρίς να πιάσω τίποτε βέβαια...
> Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για κάποιο κατευθυντικό interface από σημείο που βλέπει προς Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπό, Μαρκόπουλο, μας λέτε.


Είναι μερικοί από εδώ και από άλλα forum που θέλησαν να ασχοληθούν κατά καιρούς με ασύρματα στην Χαλκίδα… wintech2003 λόγου χάρη μου έρχεται στο μυαλό… έχουμε γύρο στον χρόνο online επικοινωνία εδώ και εκεί…περισσότερο για άσχετα θέματα όμως…

----------


## rosered

> Φυσικά και σας έχουμε στα υπόψη...
> Είχα κάνει πάντως ένα scan πριν 1 μήνα περίπου από ψηλά στο Μαρκόπουλο, προς Χαλκίδα χωρίς να πιάσω τίποτε βέβαια...
> Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για κάποιο κατευθυντικό interface από σημείο που βλέπει προς Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπό, Μαρκόπουλο, μας λέτε.


Αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο να το δούμε.




> Είναι μερικοί από εδώ και από άλλα forum που θέλησαν να ασχοληθούν κατά καιρούς με ασύρματα στην Χαλκίδα… wintech2003 λόγου χάρη μου έρχεται στο μυαλό… έχουμε γύρο στον χρόνο online επικοινωνία εδώ και εκεί…περισσότερο για άσχετα θέματα όμως…


Βασικά δεν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε ενα δίκτυο, το έχουμε και δουλεύει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό.Απλά θέλουμε να το επεκτείνουμε.Πιστεύω ότι απο το να κάνουμε ενα vpn θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο να βγάλουμε κάνα Link e???  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Εγώ είμαι standby... για τον Ευβοικό πρέπει να κάνουμε δοκιμές πρώτα (ίσως με κυκλική πόλωση) και σίγουρα από υψωματάκι.

----------


## SPIROS

Σχετικα με το υψωματακι που ζητας Hobbit, να δηλωσω και εγω την παρουσια μου στο νησι και πιο συγκεκριμενα μεταξυ Ερετριας-Αμαρυνθου, πισω απο το Holiday (οσοι εχουν σπιτι στην περιοχη σιγουρα καταλαβαν που ειμαι). 
Το σπιτι βρισκεται σε καποιο σχετικο υψομετρο απο την θαλασσα και εχει θεα απο Ερετρια και νοτιοτερα.
Εξοπλισμος για σκαναρισμα δεν υπαρχει - διαθεση για εκδρομουλα στο νησι παντα υπαρχει.

Μηπως να στηθει ενα AP στα ξερονησια νοτια της Ερετριας  ::  
θα βολευε ολη την περιοχη  ::   ::  
Power Over Wireless υπαρχει? για να δοθει ρευμα στο ξερονησι?

----------


## socrates

Εν' όψη του καλοκαιριού θα πρέπει να οργανωθούμε!

Σημαντικό είναι να δηλώνουμε το ενδιαφέρον μας στην NodeDB και να αφήνουμε ανοιχτούς δίαυλους επικοινωνίας. Έτσι όπως είναι ο Ευβοικός προσφέρεται για συνδέσεις ακτών τύπου ping-pong.

Για τα ξερονήσια το κόβω αδύνατο (αν και είναι σε καλό σημείο).

----------


## SPIROS

Αν μου ελεγες οτι υπαρχει τροπος να μπει AP στα ξερονησια θα εμενα αφωνος  ::  

Ισως και καποια συναντηση εδω στην Αθηνα οσων ενδιαφερονται να "ψησουν" τον Ευβοικο να ηταν χρησιμη, ωστε ανοιγοντας εναν χαρτη να δουμε τι και πως μπορει να γινει.

Υ.Γ. : Στο εξοχικο υπαρχει ενα δορυφορικο πιατο διαμετρου 1.80, εγκαταλελημενο...Με το καταλληλο feeder, θα εκπεμπει πολυ πανω απο τα επιτρεπτα ορια ?  ::

----------


## socrates

Το 1,80 είναι αρκετά πιο μεγάλο από ότι χρειαζόμαστε. Αν αφήσω το θέμα εκπομπής από έξω, θα έχουμε πρόβλημα στην στήριξη αλλά και στην στόχευση.

Το ιδανικό είναι να είχαμε δύο οχήματα με τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό ένα από την μία πλευρά και ένα από την άλλη και να κάναμε τις δοκιμές. Έτσι θα κάναμε μια πρώτη σχεδίαση και θα βλέπαμε ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες τις περιοχής.

Όρεξη να έχουμε! (Από εξοπλισμό βρίσκουμε)

----------


## SPIROS

Εγω μπορω να διαθεσω οχημα και χρονο  ::  

Δεν ξερω αν οι παραλιακοι δρομοι που βρισκονται κοντα στο επιπεδο της θαλασσας επιρεασουν αρνητικα την οποια προσπα8εια. 
Ισως δυο σπιτια σε καποιο υψομετρο με δυο φορητα GPS για ακριβη ευρεση στιγματος και προσεχτικη στοχευση να κανουν πιο ευκολη την ζευξη.

Οτι και να γινει, να με υπολογιζετε στην οποια προσπαθεια.
Τωρα που καλοκαιριασε, ευκαιριες να βρισκονται να φευγουμε απο την Αθηνα  ::

----------


## socrates

Αρχίζει να μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα! Σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσουμε και σε video σαν οδοιπορικό! 

Ετοιμάστε χάρτες, πυξίδες, κυάλια, τρίποδα, laptops και ασύρματο εξοπλισμό. 

Δηλώστε συμμετοχές και ποιο ΣΚ μπορείτε!!!

----------


## SPIROS

Για να οργανωθουμε, προτεινω να χωριστουμε σε δυο ομαδες απο την αρχη ωστε να ξερουμε ποιοι πανε σε καθε ακτη.

Εγω δηλωνω συμμετοχη στην ομαδα του νησιου.Μπορω να διαθεσω αυτοκινητο και laptop, χωρις ομως ασυρματο εξοπλισμο.

Βολικα προς το παρον ολα τα Σ/Κ, πλην του 11-12 Ιουνιου. Οποιος εχει πιο σφιχτο προγραμμα ας δηλωσει πρωτος το Σ/Κ που τον βολευει.

( Μηπως να ετοιμαζεται και μια ορεινη ομαδα που θα φροντισει να συνδεσει τον Ευβοικο με το AWMN ? )

----------


## dti

> Αν μου ελεγες οτι υπαρχει τροπος να μπει AP στα ξερονησια θα εμενα αφωνος


Κι όμως υπάρχει τρόπος και μάλιστα σχετικά απλός.
Απαιτεί την ύπαρξη ενός κόμβου που θα τροφοδοτείται από φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία και κάτι τέτοιο έχει συζητηθεί αρκετές φορές στο forum.

Προσωπικά διαθέτω φορητή επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία 12v που μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει ένα Linksys WRT54GS επί 6 ώρες (δοκιμασμένο επανειλημένα). Κάποιοι άλλοι από το forum διαθέτουν φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία.

Θεωρητικά λοιπόν διαθέτουμε τον εξοπλισμό που χρειάζεται για το εγχείρημα.
Ωστόσο το να στήσουμε το οτιδήποτε σε ένα ξερονήσι ίσως δεν είναι η καλύτερη ιδέα. Προσωπικά προτιμώ το στήσιμο ενός πλήρους κόμβου στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας, στο σημείο που είναι οι κεραίες των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, το οποίο φαίνεται καλά και από την πλευρά του λεκανοπεδίου και από την πλευρά που είναι ο Ωρωπός και η Εύβοια. Και βέβαια κόμβο στην Πάρνηθα μπορούμε να επιδιώξουμε να δημιουργήσουμε αφού δημιουργήσουμε τις προϋποθέσεις (=links) στην περιοχή του Ωρωπού & της Εύβοιας.

Spiros βάλε τη θέση σου στη nodedb έστω και κατά προσέγγιση αν δεν την έχεις ήδη βάλει. Πιστεύω οτι θα σε βλέπω καθαρά από τη θέση μου και από τη στιγμή που είμαστε και οι δύο πάνω σε λόφο, έχουμε σοβαρές πιθανότητες να βγει το link.

----------


## dti

> Για να οργανωθουμε, προτεινω να χωριστουμε σε δυο ομαδες απο την αρχη ωστε να ξερουμε ποιοι πανε σε καθε ακτη.


ΟΚ να το δούμε σαν συνέχεια του meeting που προγραμματίζεται; 
Έλα λοιπόν στη συνάντηση του Σαββάτου και θα το κανονίσουμε. 
Εξοπλισμός για δοκιμές και δανεισμό υπάρχει, μας λείπει ο χρόνος και τα κατάλληλα σημεία ώστε να δικτυώσουμε κι αυτή την πλευρά της Αττικής (...και όχι μόνο!)  ::

----------


## socrates

*ΔΙΠΛΟ ΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΙΚΟ EYBOIA & ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΩΡΟΠΟΥ*




> Αρχίζει να μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα! Σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσουμε και σε video σαν οδοιπορικό! 
> 
> Ετοιμάστε χάρτες, πυξίδες, κυάλια, τρίποδα, laptops και ασύρματο εξοπλισμό. 
> 
> Δηλώστε συμμετοχές και ποιο ΣΚ μπορείτε!!!





> Για να οργανωθουμε, προτεινω να χωριστουμε σε δυο ομαδες απο την αρχη ωστε να ξερουμε ποιοι πανε σε καθε ακτη.
> 
> Εγω δηλωνω συμμετοχη στην ομαδα του νησιου.Μπορω να διαθεσω αυτοκινητο και laptop, χωρις ομως ασυρματο εξοπλισμο.
> 
> Βολικα προς το παρον ολα τα Σ/Κ, πλην του 11-12 Ιουνιου. Οποιος εχει πιο σφιχτο προγραμμα ας δηλωσει πρωτος το Σ/Κ που τον βολευει.
> 
> ( Μηπως να ετοιμαζεται και μια ορεινη ομαδα που θα φροντισει να συνδεσει τον Ευβοικο με το AWMN ? )


Εγώ φυσικά ανήκω στην ομάδα του νησιού.
Έχω laptop , κάρτα Orinocco, πιάτο - feeder και γνωρίζω την περιοχή.

Θα χρειαστούμε έναν λεπτομερή χάρτη, μια πυξίδα, καλά κυάλια, feeder κυκλικής μια βάση στήριξης και μια βιντεοκάμερα.
*
Edit: Χμμμμ βάλτε και gps!*

Μπορώ τα τελευταία 2 ΣΚ του Ιουνίου (18 & 25)

Άντε να βλέπω και τους απέναντι να οργανώνονται!

----------


## lambrosk

Και εγώ έχω τροχόσπιτο στην περιοχή για το παραπάνω οδοιπορικό....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SPIROS

Καταχωρηθηκα στην NodeDB #4724 με πολυ, παρα πολυ προσεγγιστικο τροπο  ::  
Παντως βρισκομαι σιγουρα μεταξυ Ερετριας-Αμαρυνθου, λιγο πιο κοντα στην Αμαρυνθο.

dti ειδα οτι θα γινει συναντηση στις 28/5, δεν ειδα που γραφετε το μερος που θα γινει. Φυσικα ενδιαφερομαι. Οσο περισσοτεροι ενδιαφερομενοι μαζευτουνε, τοσο πιο ευκολη θα γινει η ολη προσπαθεια.

Το ξερονησι εχει το εξης σημαντικο πλεονεκτημα: βρισκεται στην μεση του Ευβοικου, πιστευω οτι το βλεπουμε ολοι οσοι μενουμε στην περιοχη, και δεν θα χρειαζεται να εκπεμπουμε σαν τρελοι ωστε να πιασουμε την Παρνηθα. Απο την μερια του νησιου ειναι λιγο μακρια η Παρνηθα!!

Αντε να οργανωθουμε γιατι θελω να ελενχω τα ποτιστικα στο εξοχικο wireless  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> dti ειδα οτι θα γινει συναντηση στις 28/5, *δεν ειδα που γραφετε το μερος που θα γινει*. Φυσικα ενδιαφερομαι. Οσο περισσοτεροι ενδιαφερομενοι μαζευτουνε, τοσο πιο ευκολη θα γινει η ολη προσπαθεια.



arkon ακούς; Βρες ένα ήσυχο σχετικά καφέ και δώσε μας πληροφορίες πρόσβασης (σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι κάποιο από τα παραλιακά).

----------


## socrates

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ...

Μου φαίνεται θα ζητήσω και το GPS από την δουλειά θα φανεί χρήσιμο.

----------


## SPIROS

hobbit πολυ χρησιμο το GPS, μακαρι να υπαρχει διαθεσιμο
Πυξιδα και κυαλια μπορω να φερω εγω.

dti δεν βλεπω ανταποκριση απο τον arkon, αλλα μια συναντηση μεταξυ οδοιπορων πανω απο εναν χαρτη, ειναι απαραιτητη 
Πρεπει να σημειωσουμε τα πιθανα σημεια δοκιμων, καθως και τα σημεια ανεφοδιασμου (ταβερνες) των οδοιπορων  ::   ::

----------


## dti

GPS μπορώ να έχω κι εγώ. 
Ας πούμε για σημείο συνάντησης μπροστά από την "Αθηναία", το γνωστό καφέ - ζαχαροπλαστείο στην παραλιακή, το Σάββατο 28/5 στις 4 μ.μ. 

Επειδή είναι πολύ πιθανόν να καθήσουμε κάπου αλλού, ας ανταλλάξουμε και τα κινητά μας μέσω pm όσοι σκοπεύουμε να είμαστε στο meeting ώστε να αλληλοενημερωθούμε σε περίπτωση που κάποιος καθυστερήσει.

----------


## SPIROS

dti βλεπω οτι οι συμμετεχοντες στην συζητηση μενουν προς τα βορεια, υπαρχει και η λυση του verde στον χολαργο-παπαγου με ευκολο παρκαρισμα και ισως πιο ευκολη μεταβαση. (ολος ο κοσμος θα κατεβαινει παραλιακη το Σαββατο με τετοιο καιρο  ::  )

Η ωρα ειναι μια χαρα, οτι πουν και οι υπολοιποι, δεν εχω προβλημα  ::

----------


## arkon

> GPS μπορώ να έχω κι εγώ. 
> Ας πούμε για σημείο συνάντησης μπροστά από την "Αθηναία", το γνωστό καφέ - ζαχαροπλαστείο στην παραλιακή, το Σάββατο 28/5 στις 4 μ.μ. 
> 
> Επειδή είναι πολύ πιθανόν να καθήσουμε κάπου αλλού, ας ανταλλάξουμε και τα κινητά μας μέσω pm όσοι σκοπεύουμε να είμαστε στο meeting ώστε να αλληλοενημερωθούμε σε περίπτωση που κάποιος καθυστερήσει.


Παιδια, επειδη Σαββατο-κυριακο γινετε γενικα της κακομοιρας και αν ο καιρος ειναι καλος ακομα χειροτερα, θα προτεινα σα σημειο συναντησης την Αθηναια που λεει και ο dti και απο εκει και περα βλεπουμε με ποιο καλο σημειο την ΑΥΡΑ μια καφετερεια στα 200 μετρα περιπου απο τα φερυ-μποουτ οπως φευγεις απο Ωρωπο για Αγιους Αποστολους , γνωστο σημειο μιας και διπλα εκει ειναι και τα goodys που και να χαθεις ολοι τα ξερουν καλως η κακως.
Τωρα για parking στα τριγυρω στενα ολο και κατι υπαρχει.

----------


## lambros_G

Έχω και έγω εξοχικό έξω από την Ερέτρια,στην περιοχή Μαλακώντας.  ::  Το στίγμα μου είναι το NodeID 2587. Είμαι καμια 500ρια μέτρα πάνω από τον δρόμο, δηλαδή με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς καμια 150+ μετρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας...νομιζω δλδ... Δυστυχώς δε θα είμαι μάλλον αυτο το σκ εκεί...
Παντος υπάρχεί PC, ένα WRT54GS και μια cisco 342 με pigtail διαθέσιμα για την ώρα, αλλά από κεραία μια στελλιτσα 17αρα που έχω για scans μόνο  ::  

Πόσο ευκολο θα είναι άραγε να κανουμε ένα link με απέναντι ??

----------


## dti

Με πιάτο ή 24άρα grid από τέτοιο ύψος και με καθαρή οπτική επαφή πιστεύω πως βγαίνει το link. Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.
Για δες μήπως βλέπεις και τον spiros που είναι κοντά σου...

----------


## SPIROS

lambros_G πρεπει να βρισκομαστε αρκετα κοντα αν κρινω απο το στιγμα στη nodeDB.

Εγω θα βρισκομαι Αθηνα αυτο το σ/κ, αλλα ισως πεταχτω μεχρι τον Ωρωπο για καφε. Υπαρχουν και αλλοι που ενδιαφερονται να πανε στην συναντηση κατευθειαν απο Αθηνα? 
Αν υπαρχουν, να κανονισουμε να παμε ολοι μαζι.

----------


## pablo

lambros G έγραψε :



> Έχω και έγω εξοχικό έξω από την Ερέτρια,στην περιοχή Μαλακώντας


Κοίτα σύμπτωση... Γαλατσιώτης και Μαλακωντιανός κι εγώ  ::  
Ελπίζω να τα πούμε το καλοκαίρι στη Μαλακώντα  :: 
Μακάρι να συνδεθούμε κάποτε με την απέναντι "όχθη"...

----------


## lambros_G

Συντοπίτες όσο δεν παει pablo  ::  

Να προσθέσω πως υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα και 2 feeder κυκλικής (ενδείκνυται για το link πανω απο θάλασσα) από το φιλαράκι μου ONikosEimai. Οπότε με 2 πιατακια το προσπαθούμε  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Οταν λετε Μαλακωντα, εννοειτε πισω απο το ξενοδοχειο Μαλακωντα, μετα την Ερετρια ή κοντα στον Αγιο Ανδρεα, πριν την Ερετρια (παντα ερχομενοι απο Αθηνα)  ::  

Αν βρισκεστε πισω απο το ξενοδοχειο Μαλακωντα, τοτε ειμαστε πολυ κοντα, εγω ειμαι πισω απο το Holiday, περιπου 800 μετρα πανω απο τον δρομο.
Ενας απο τους 3 μας να βγαλει λινκ με τους απεναντι, θα βολεψει ολους τους τριγυρω οικισμους  ::  

Hobbit εισαι βλεπεις προς τα εμας ?

----------


## ice

Οπ παιδες εγω ειμαι στον Αγ. Γιαννη ψηλα λιγο μετα την Ερετρια δηλαδη

----------


## lambros_G

> Οταν λετε Μαλακωντα, εννοειτε πισω απο το ξενοδοχειο Μαλακωντα, μετα την Ερετρια ή κοντα στον Αγιο Ανδρεα, πριν την Ερετρια (παντα ερχομενοι απο Αθηνα)


Εγώ είμαι στο ύψος του Αγιου Ανδρέα,πριν φτασεις Ερέτρια,ερχομενος από Χαλκίδα. Στον οικισμό ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ διπλα.

Στο χάρτη φαίνεται η περιοχή λίγο αριστερα από την Ερέτρια.

----------


## SPIROS

Lambros_G στην nodeDB δικο σου ειναι το #2587 ?
Εαν ναι, τοτε κοιταξε λιγο τις συντεταγμενες σου γιατι πρεπει να ειναι λαθος. Τον εχεις βαλει μετα την Ερετρια (ερχομενος απο Χαλκιδα παντα). 

Εγω ειμαι ο #4724, αλλα δυστυχως δεν βρισκεσαι διπλα μου (οπως δειχνει η NodeDB) αλλα μερικα χιλιομετρα μακρια  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο SPIROS, sorry παιδες  ::  

Το διόρθωσα,τώρα είναι η σωστή τοποθεσία.......

----------


## pablo

Είμαι στον οικισμό δίπλα στο (πρώην) καμπιγκ EVA.
Εβαλα το στίγμα στη nodedb, #4739. Ελπίζω να το υπολόγισα σωστά.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω βρίσκομαι ακριβώς απέναντι απο το Ατλαντίς στην Σκάλα Ωροπού.
Αλλά είναι μάλλον αδύνατο 28/05 να έρθω...  ::  
Άλλη στιγμή...

----------


## 69eyes

Εγώ είμαι κανα χιλιομετρο μετά το Ατλαντις. Αν κάποια στιγμή γίνει κάτι θα στήσω κι εγω τίποτα εκει  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Τελικα μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι στον νοτιο Ευβοικο. Αντε να βρεθει και καποιος προς Παρνηθα μερια που να βλεπει και τις δυο πλευρες, Αττικη και Ευβοικο, να μας "δανεισει" μερικα τετραγωνικα της στεγης του  ::

----------


## dti

> Εγώ είμαι κανα χιλιομετρο μετά το Ατλαντις. Αν κάποια στιγμή γίνει κάτι θα στήσω κι εγω τίποτα εκει


Εκεί κοντά σου στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο νομίζω είναι κι ο Exoticom.
Κάπου ψηλά είναι κι ο phronidis.
Πολύ awmn στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, αμαρτία δεν είναι να μη ξεκινήσουν μερικά links έστω και σε τοπικό επίπεδο, τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες;

----------


## arkon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 69eyes
> 
> Εγώ είμαι κανα χιλιομετρο μετά το Ατλαντις. Αν κάποια στιγμή γίνει κάτι θα στήσω κι εγω τίποτα εκει 
> 
> 
> Εκεί κοντά σου στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο νομίζω είναι κι ο Exoticom.
> Κάπου ψηλά είναι κι ο phronidis.
> Πολύ awmn στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, αμαρτία δεν είναι να μη ξεκινήσουν μερικά links έστω και σε τοπικό επίπεδο, τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες;


Αντε να δουμε το Σαββατο ποιοι θα ερθουν και πιστευω να ξεκινησουμε κατι....

----------


## SPIROS

Δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω αυριο στην συναντηση  ::  

Ελπιζω να οργανωθειτε καλα απο εκεινη την οχθη, μην ξεχασετε να γυρισετε και πιατα προς την θαλασσα, συντομα θα σας σκαναρουμε απο την απεναντι μερια  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Εγώ πάντως θα έλθω αύριο στο meeting.
Σκέφτομαι μάλιστα, αν βρω χρόνο να ανεβάσω και μια 24άρα andrew να κοιτάει προς την πλευρά του SPIROS απέναντι...

----------


## arkon

> Εγώ πάντως θα έλθω αύριο στο meeting.
> Σκέφτομαι μάλιστα, αν βρω χρόνο να ανεβάσω και μια 24άρα andrew να κοιτάει προς την πλευρά του SPIROS απέναντι...


Και εγω 4 ακριβως θα ειμαι μπροστα στην Αθηναια και οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε  ::   ::  
dti μολις φτασεις κανε ενα τηλεφωνο στο κινητο μου, εγω σε ενα λεπτο ειμαι εκει.

----------


## socrates

Τελικά θα μείνω στα Βριλήσσια αφού οργανώνουμε εδώ το δίκτυο μας.
Από την άλλη στην παρούσα φάση δεν νιώθω την παρουσία μου αναγκαία.

Κάποια πράγματα που κατά την γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να συζητηθούν...

1. Διοργάνωση του οδοιπορικού (Ένα ΣΚ του Ιουνίου, με καλύτερο καιρό από αυτό, και με περισσότερο χρόνο προετοιμασίας). Εξοπλισμός που χρειάζεται, ποιοι θα λάβουν μέρος, σημεία που θα γίνουν οι δοκιμές και τα διαλείματα ανεφοδιασμού  ::  .

2. Καταχώρηση στιγμάτων με ακρίβεια (dti αν έχεις το gps μαζί σου καλό είναι να το χρησιμοποιήσετε, κάτι αντίστοιχο θα κάνω και εγώ από την δικιά μου μεριά για την Εύβοια)

3. Ποιος βλέπει ποιον από την πλευρά του Ωροπού και της γύρω περιοχής. Αν δεν βλέπονται πάντα υπάρχει η λύση στέλνω απέναντι και απο εκεί ξαναεπιστρέφει σε άλλον κόμβο. (Το τελευταίο θα βγει από το οδοιπορικό)

4. Απόφαση για την τυποποίηση της ονομασία των ssids.

5. Πως μπορεί να γίνει σύνδεση με... Χαλκίδα ή Αθήνα (Ποιά είναι τα κοντινότερα άκρα? Που μας λείπουν κόμβοι?)

----------


## dti

Συναντηθήκαμε με τον arkon σήμερα και μια και δεν ήλθε κανείς άλλος στο meeting, ξεκινήσαμε την περιήγηση από την ταράτσα του (φωτογραφίες σε λίγο).

Συμφωνήσαμε αρχικά να στηθεί ένα access point μήπως και δημιουργηθεί ενδιαφέρον σε άλλους με ακόμη καλύτερη θέα προς Χαλκούτσι, Δήλεσι, Χαλκίδα.





> Κάποια πράγματα που κατά την γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να συζητηθούν...
> 
> 1. Διοργάνωση του οδοιπορικού (Ένα ΣΚ του Ιουνίου, με καλύτερο καιρό από αυτό, και με περισσότερο χρόνο προετοιμασίας). Εξοπλισμός που χρειάζεται, ποιοι θα λάβουν μέρος, σημεία που θα γίνουν οι δοκιμές και τα διαλείματα ανεφοδιασμού  .


Τί θα λέγατε για το τρήμερο του Αγ. Πνεύματος (18-19-20/6);
Εξοπλισμός που θα χρειαστούμε: 2 andrew, 2 cisco LMC352 ή cisco εξωτερικές συσκευές ή wrap με senao miniPCI, καλώδια, 2 laptops, κυάλια και gps. Διαθέτω τα παραπάνω εκτός από 2ο laptop και 2ο wrap.




> 2. Καταχώρηση στιγμάτων με ακρίβεια (dti αν έχεις το gps μαζί σου καλό είναι να το χρησιμοποιήσετε, κάτι αντίστοιχο θα κάνω και εγώ από την δικιά μου μεριά για την Εύβοια)


'Εχω ήδη διορθώσει κάπως το δικό μου στίγμα, το ίδιο θα κάνει κι ο arkon με δικό του gps.




> 3. Ποιος βλέπει ποιον από την πλευρά του Ωροπού και της γύρω περιοχής. Αν δεν βλέπονται πάντα υπάρχει η λύση στέλνω απέναντι και απο εκεί ξαναεπιστρέφει σε άλλον κόμβο. (Το τελευταίο θα βγει από το οδοιπορικό)


Με τη μέθοδο του πιγκ-πογκ μπορούμε να ενωθούμε με Χαλκίδα (και αργότερα ίσως και με το υπόλοιπο awmn νοτιότερα).
Χοντρικά υπολογίζω τα εξής: Τοποθετώντας 2 κατευθυντικά interfaces στους παρακάτω κόμβους φαίνεται οτι κάτι γίνεται:
arkon: προς Ερέτρια και προς Βασιλικά Χαλκίδας
LambrosG ή Spiros: προς Ωρωπό (arkon) και προς Παραλία Μαρκοπούλου (dti-21)
dti-21: προς Ερέτρια και προς Αμάρυνθο (hobbit)
hobbit: προς dti-21 και προς Αγ. Αποστόλους (netraptor)
netraptor: προς Αμάρυνθο και ίσως προς Αλιβέρι 




> 4. Απόφαση για την τυποποίηση της ονομασία των ssids.


Το μόνο εύκολο.




> 5. Πως μπορεί να γίνει σύνδεση με... Χαλκίδα ή Αθήνα (Ποιά είναι τα κοντινότερα άκρα? Που μας λείπουν κόμβοι?)


Χαλκούτσι - Δήλεσι είναι οτι πρέπει για να στοχεύσουμε τη Χαλκίδα.
Από Χαλκούτσι φαίνεται η Πάρνηθα...
Από τα νότια: Αμάρυνθος-->Αγ. Απόστολοι-->Αλιβέρι--> ??? ---> Μαραθώνας (Σχοινιάς) ---> ??? ---> Μαρμάρι ---> Ραφήνα / Λούτσα---> awmn
Μάλλον πολύ πιο δύσκολο σε σχέση τη διαδρομή μέσω Πάρνηθας, όπου όλο και κάποιος σταθμός ραδιοερασιτεχνών θα υπάρχει σε καλό σημείο. 
 ::

----------


## dti

Έτσι ίσως είναι πιο κατανοητό αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω...

----------


## dti

Φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα του arkon.

----------


## SPIROS

καλο ακουγεται το 18-20/6, ελπιζουμε να φτιαξει και ο καιρος επιτελους...

dti Laptop εχω εγω, με win XP, μας κανει  ::  

Αν καταλαβα καλα τις φωτο, εγω βρισκομαι σε αυτη που λεει προς Ερετρια, δεξια της επιγραφης, κατω απο το ψηλοτερο βουνο που φαινεται απεναντι. Οσο βλεπω το στιγμα που εβαλα, τοσο πιστευω οτι ειναι λαθος, μαλλον βρισκομαι πιο μεσα στην ξηρα. Χρειαζομαι gps...

Θα ψαξω να βρω φωτος απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου,ισως βοηθησουν και αυτες.

----------


## socrates

Μέσα στο τριήμερο μου φαίνεται καλή πρόταση. Να έχουμε και κάποια άνεση χρόνου.

O arkon έχει καλή θέση για σύνδεση με την άλλη πλευρά.

----------


## dti

Κρίνω σκόπιμο να υπάρχει παρουσία ή επαφή και με τα παιδιά από τη Χαλκίδα. Αν ισχύει αυτό που φαίνεται στη nodedb της Χαλκίδας 
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/chalkid ... =17&zoom=4
μπορούμε να δούμε οτι υπάρχουν σε λειτουργία αρκετοί κόμβοι. 

Δε μπορεί, όλο και κάποιος θα έχει θέα προς Δήλεσι / Χαλκούτσι κλπ.  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ θα έχω και το GPS από την δουλειά.

Είμαι περίεργος για το πόσο έχουν προχωρήσει τα πράγματα στην Χαλκίδα (πέρα από την εικόνα που δίνει η nodeDB), από την τελευταία φορά που συναντηθήκαμε.

Πρέπει να τα ξαναπούμε!  ::

----------


## Skinny13

ερωτηση:

Δλδ το Χαλκουτσι skinny13(2) θα συνδεθει με Ερετρια ετσι?

----------


## dti

Αν θυμάμαι καλά την θέα από το εξοχικό σου, μάλλον όχι με Ερέτρια, αλλά με κάποιο σημείο πιο βόρεια (Βασιλικά :: . 
Αλλά από το σημείο που είσαι μετά πού;

Χρειαζόμαστε ένα άλλο κόμβο σε ψηλό σημείο στο Χαλκούτσι ή στο Δήλεσι με θέα προς Χαλκίδα - Πάρνηθα και Ερέτρια

----------


## SPIROS

Χωρις να θελω να φανω απαισιοδοξος (αντιθετως ειμαι τοσο αισιοδοξος που αρχισα τον προυπολογισμο  ::  ) υπολογισε κανεις σε χλμ τα λινκ συζηταμε?
Βλεποντας προχειρα ενα χαρτη ειδα οτι οι αποστασεις μεταξυ λινκ ειναι πολυ μεγαλες. Δεν γνωριζω πολλα, αλλα μου φαινονται υπερβολικες αποστασεις για συνεχομενα λινκ - μηπως γινει κατι σαν χαλασμενο τηλεφωνο?
Δεν ειναι πιο εφικτο να συνδεθουν παραλιακα οι εν λογω κομβοι και να υπαρχει ενα μακρινο λινκ πανω απο την θαλασσα που θα ενωνει τις δυο πλευρες?

----------


## papashark

πες μας απόσταση και πιθανό ύψος από την θάλασσα.

----------


## SPIROS

Η αποσταση μεταξυ δυο οποιωνδηποτε απεναντι κομβων ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο 8-10 χλμ. Για το υψομετρο θα ελεγα κατι μεταξυ 20-40m αλλα παλι ειναι δυσκολο να υπολογιστει χωρις ακριβες στιγμα.

Αν τωρα βαλουμε και 4 παρομοια λινκ στη σειρα....ειναι πολλα τα χιλιομετρα, ετσι δεν ειναι? Ποια θα ειναι η επικοινωνια απ' ακρη σ' ακρη ?

----------


## lambros_G

Οντως, η απόσταση δυο απέναντι σημείων συμφωνα με τη Nodedb είναι 8-10 Km ή και παραπάνω. Αλλα και η μεταξυ μας απόσταση SPIROS ειναι αρκετή και όπως νομίζω κατα 99% δε θα σε βλεπω γιατι υπάρχει αναμεσά μας το βουνο  ::  
Πολύ πιθανόν να συμβαίνει και με αρκετους απεναντι μας....

Οπότε για πινκ-πονκ μας βλεπω, αν κατσει  :: 

Βεβαια λογικα βγαινει ευκολο link μεταξυ εμενα και του pablo2 οπως φαινεται

----------


## SPIROS

Lambros_G δεν ξερω που βρισκεσαι ακριβως, αλλα ισως να περναμε κατω απο το βουνο για μεταξυ μας λινκ. 

Σαφως και δεν υπαρχει καλη οπτικη επαφη, αλλα συμφωνα με nodeDB υπαρχουν λινκ των 5-6 χλμ στην καθε μερια και ισως αξιζει να γινει μια προσπαθεια (δεν γνωριζω φυσικα τις ιδιαιτεροτητες της καθε περιοχης - ειμαστε γεματοι λοφους  ::  )

Το τριημερο πλησιαζει και οι περισσοτερες αποριες μας σχετικα με τις δυνατοτητες επεκτασης του δικτιου στην περιοχη θα λυθουν. Ελπιζω να χρειαστει το pc που ετοιμαζω, διαβαζοντας το tutorial for debian  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ πήρα από τώρα το gps για να κάνω πειράματα!

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν καθώς το τριήμερο που λέγαμε πλησιάζει, ας δούμε λοιπόν ποιοι θα είναι διαθέσιμοι και ας αποφασίσουμε ένα πλάνο επισκέψεων / ή και δοκιμών.
Όπως είχα πει και πιο πριν μπορώ να διαθέσω για δοκιμές στην απέναντι από μένα πλευρά ένα πλήρες interface με andrew 24άρα. Φυσικά αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό έχω και για μένα.
Τί θα λέγατε λοιπόν για ένα ραντεβού στον Ωρωπό ή / και Ερέτρια το Σάββατο το πρωί;
Ελπίζω να έλθουμε σ' επαφή και με τα παιδιά από τη Χαλκίδα.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ είμαι μέσα...

Θεωρώ ότι καλό είναι να οργανωθούν δύο ομάδες.

Ο dti μπορεί να οργανώσει τα άτομα από την μεριά του Ωροπού και έγω τα άτομα από την μεριά της Εύβοιας.

@Spyros πάρε με τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε λεπτομέρειες!


Σημείωση: *ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ FEEDERS ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕ ΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΚ!*

----------


## rosered

Παιδια πολυ ευχαριστως να ειμαι κι εγω εκει.
Υπαρχει και απο εμενα ενασ διαθεσιμοσ εξοπλσμος για δοκιμες αμα θελετε.
Για περαιτερω στειλτε pm και στελνω κι εγω με το τηλεφωνο μου οπου χρειαστει.
Φιλικα
Γιωργος

----------


## lambros_G

> Σημείωση: *ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ FEEDERS ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕ ΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΚ!*


Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα μου δώσει ο ONikosEimai 2 feeder κυκλικής.Εγώ όμως ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι Ερέτρια στο ΣΚ...  ::  

Σωκράτη,αν ειναι βρισκόμαστε να σου τα δώσω Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή....

----------


## SPIROS

καλησπερα συνοδοιποροι,
κατοπιν συννεοησης με τον team leader του νησιου (Σωκρατη), καταληξαμε στην αποφαση, βγει δεν βγει λινκ, να παμε σιγουρα για μασα  ::  

Για να βγει τωρα και κανα λινκ (ωστε να σας στειλουμε μετα τις φωτο της μασας), σκεφτηκαμε οτι ειναι χρησιμο να γινει μια λιστα με τα απαραιτητα, ωστε και οι δυο ομαδες να ειναι πληρως εξοπλισμενες, εξαλλου δεν θα βρισκομαστε κοντα στις βασεις μας. Σαν μια πρωτη ιδεα, τα απαραιτητα για καθε ομαδα εχουν ως εξης:

1) κεραια 24αρα
2) βαση στηριξης της κεραιας 
3) pigtail
4) ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου
5) φορητος υπολογιστης με σεβαστη αυτονομια
6) drivers+προγραμματα σε περιπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθει και 2ο laptop
6) GPS
7) πυξιδα
8 ) κυαλια
9) πιατο ωστε να δοκιμαστουν feeder κυκλικης (αν και εφοσον υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα)
10) Χάρτη

Ισως να ηταν χρησιμη καποια ασυρματη ενδοεπικοινωνια ωστε να μην ειμαστε συνεχεια με τα κινητα - δεν γνωριζω αν διαθετει καποιος

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η παραπανω λιστα θα ειναι ελλειπης, ας προσθεσει ο καθενας οτι θεωρει απαραιτητο, που μπορει να εχω ξεχασει.Ισως να αρχισουμε να δηλωνουμε και συμμετοχες...

----------


## socrates

> 1) κεραια 24αρα
> 2) βαση στηριξης της κεραιας 
> 3) pigtail
> 4) ασυρματη καρτα δικτυου
> 5) φορητος υπολογιστης με σεβαστη αυτονομια
> 6) drivers+προγραμματα σε περιπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθει και 2ο laptop
> 6) GPS
> 7) πυξιδα
> 8 ) κυαλια
> 9) πιατο ωστε να δοκιμαστουν feeder κυκλικης (αν και εφοσον υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα)


Η ομάδα του νησιού είναι ψιλο-έτοιμη! Tο 6 θέλει λίγο προσοχή επειδή εκεί που θα είμαστε δεν θα έχουμε internet/awmn. Καλό είναι να έχουμε κάποια πράγματα διπλά (βλ. κάρτες, pigtails).

Επίσης....

10) Χάρτη

----------


## SPIROS

Δεν βλεπω κινηση απο την αλλη μερια...  ::  

Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον εσυ dti να εισαι στο μπαλκονι σου και να μας γυριζεις την κεραια εκει που θα σου λεμε οτι ειμαστε  :: 

Απο Χαλκιδα κανενα ενδιαφερον?

----------


## dti

Έχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ο rosered από τη Χαλκίδα και είναι πρόθυμος να συμμετέχει. 
Προσωπικά θα είμαι διαθέσιμος για δοκιμή από το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου και μετά.
Ο arkon δυστυχώς θα λείπει απ' ότι μου είχε πει.
Καλό είναι να κανονίσουμε αν είναι να συναντηθούμε στον Ωρωπό το πρωί του Σαββάτου ή το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής προκειμένου να ανταλλάξουμε τυχόν απαιτούμενο εξοπλισμό εκατέρωθεν.
Spiros θα σου στείλω με pm το κινητό μου. Ας κάνουν το ίδιο και οι υπόλοιποι που θα συμμετάσχουν στην εξόρμηση / δοκιμή.

Θα ανεβάσω σήμερα το βράδυ πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από το εξοχικό μου, ώστε να καταλάβετε πού περίπου βρίσκομαι.

----------


## SPIROS

Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερα Σαββατο πρωι. Να δωσουμε ενα ραντεβου μπροστα στα Φερρυ μποτ το Σαββατο κατα τις 11 ειναι καλα?

@rosered: με τον Hobbit (και οποιον αλλο δηλωσει συμμετοχη φυσικα) θα περασουμε απεναντι με το φερρυ αμεσως μετα την συναντηση-ανταλλαγη εξοπλισμου στον Ορωπο.

----------


## dti

Μέχρι τις 1 το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου, ο χρόνος μου θα είναι κάπως περιορισμένος.
Αν δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά πάντως, τα λέμε και στις 11 για λίγο. Για να μη χαθούμε ας πούμε να συναντηθούμε δίπλα από το ΑΤΜ της Eurobank μέσα στο λιμάνι, ακριβώς μπροστά από το ferry boat.

----------


## SPIROS

εγω δεν εχω προβλημα για τη 1.
Αρκει να μας φτασει η μερα για να σκαναρουμε απο τις πιθανες τοποθεσιες...

----------


## dti

Με δεδομένο οτι μέχρι τώρα έχουμε 3 μόνο σημεία (το δικό μου, του hobbit και το δικό σου), νομίζω οτι προλαβαίνουμε.
Εγώ θα είμαι μέχρι και τη Δευτέρα στον Ωρωπό. Εσείς;

edit: Ξέχασα τη Χαλκίδα ...αλλά γι αυτό θα χρειαστούμε τον rosered.

----------


## SPIROS

Ο Hobbit μου ανεφερε ενα εκκλησακι που ειναι σε καλο σημειο πανω απο την Αμαρυνθο (λινκ με την ευλογια του παπα της ενοριας - αυτο θα βγει σιγουρα  ::  ).
Στην Μαλακωντα, αν δεν ερθει ο lambros_G, υπαρχει σπιτι φιλου, με αδεια προσβασης στην ταρατσα του...

Θα βρισκομαι Ερετρια μεχρι την Δευτερα και θα βαζω καγκελα στο σπιτι. Ευχαριστως να κανω διαλειμα για σκαναρισμα  :: 

Για την Χαλκιδα μαλλον θα χρειαστουμε καποιον προς Δηλεσι-Χαλκουτσι μερια οπως εχεις πει. Υπαρχει εκει προσβαση απο μερους σου Δαμιανε?

----------


## socrates

Καλό είναι να έχουμε και μια βιντεοκάμερα!

Το εκκλησάκι που έλεγα στον Σπύρο...

----------


## ice

Υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να ειμαι και εγω στην Ερετρια παιδες .

Αν ερθω θα επικοινωνησω μαζι σας 

Εμπρος για μια καλη αρχη και απο εδω μερια .

----------


## SPIROS

Ωραιο το εκκλησακι...παραθαλασσιο...ποσο εχει το δωματιο?  ::  

Βιντεοκαμερα δεν υπαρχει απο μερους μου, μονο ψηφιακη φωτογραφικη που εχει την δυνατοτητα ολιγολεπτων video με ηχο - θα παρισταται στο οδοιπορικο.

ice εσυ που βρισκεσαι στο νησι?

----------


## ice

Ειμαι λιγο εξω απο την Ερετρια στον Αγ. Γιαννη

----------


## dti

Οι φωτογραφίες που σας είχα υποσχεθεί. Είναι σε υψηλή ανάλυση, μήπως και εντοπίσουμε κάποιο σημείο που μας ενδιαφέρει.
Από την Ερέτρια μέχρι Αλιβέρι.

----------


## dti

Και ακόμη νοτιότερα από το Αλιβέρι...

----------


## socrates

Εδώ είμαι εγώ...

----------


## socrates

Με τον Σπύρο ξεκινάμε μετά τις 11 από Αθήνα, και θα συναντηθούμε με Δαμιανό στον Ωροπό ώστε να ανταλλάξουμε κάποιο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## dti

1η πετυχημένη δοκιμή πάνω από τον Ευβοϊκό πριν από λίγο!  ::  

Συγκεκριμένα, από το node dti-21, στην παραλία Μαρκοπούλου, στο node SpirosInHolidays #4724, στην Ερέτρια. Link στα 11 Mbps, στα 11,1 χλμ., με οριζόντια πόλωση και εξαιρετικούς χρόνους ping, όπως φαίνεται και πιο κάτω (το ping γινόταν από το laptop μου, το οποίο ήταν επίσης συνδεδεμένο ασύρματα στο dti-21):



```
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=23ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=18ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=18ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=19ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=16ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=19ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=16ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=16ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=20ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 10.73.201.3:
    Packets: Sent = 264, Received = 264, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 117ms, Average = 16ms
```

Εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε:

Στο dti-21: Orinoco AP-1000 με Andrew Mag Grid 24 dbi, 6μ. καλώδιο Belden 9913 και pigtail 40 εκ. μέχρι την κάρτα 
Στο SpirosInholidays: Cisco Air LMC 352 με 80άρι πιάτο και feeder αφρικάνικο.
Χωρίς λεπτομερή στόχευση, κάναμε και μεταφορά αρχείου πανεύκολα!

Συνεχίζουμε νοτιότερα, προς Αμάρυνθο (Socrates#2 node #2120, απόσταση 12,4 χλμ. από το dti-21).  ::

----------


## socrates

Επιβεβαιώνουμε και εμείς με την σειρά μας το γεγονός.

Προς το παρόν κάνουμε ένα διάλειμα.  ::

----------


## dti

Απόλυτα επιτυχημένο και το δεύτερο link από dti-21 απέναντι στην Αμάρυνθο, στο Socrates#2 #2120 στη nodedb. Κατ' αρχή διορθώθηκε το στίγμα του hobbit μετά από μέτρηση με gps, οπότε είδαμε οτι η μεταξύ μας απόσταση είναι 10,6 χλμ. 

Έστρεψα λοιπόν την andrew προς Αμάρυνθο και ο hobbit είδε -63 db στο netstumbler, ενώ το σήμα ήταν απόλυτα σταθερό, αν και το πιάτο τους απείχε ελάχιστα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.
Οι χρόνοι στο ping ήταν και πάλι ικανοποιητικοί:



```
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=13ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.73.201.3: bytes=1500 time=11ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 10.73.201.3:
    Packets: Sent = 115, Received = 114, Lost = 1 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 116ms, Average = 17ms
```

O hobbit συνδέθηκε και στην omni μου (Comet 7.4 dbi) που είναι κανονικά συνδεδεμένη στο Orinoco AP-1000. Με eirp γύρω στα 20 dbm το σήμα στο netstumbler ήταν -78, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Δεν καταφέραμε να συνδεθούμε σε ad-hoc mode (με 2 cisco LMC-352).

Συνεχίζουμε αύριο με meeting στη Χαλκίδα.

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο! αύριο για μπάνιο δηλαδή;  ::

----------


## dti

Έχει κανονίσει ο hobbit αύριο το πρωί meeting με τα παιδιά στη Χαλκίδα.
Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί. 

Κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσουμε με τον hobbit και τα feeders κυκλικής πόλωσης.

Λοιπόν, μετά τα σημερινά πολύ ελπιδοφόρα αποτελέσματα ψάχνουμε κάποιον που να είναι Δήλεσι / Χαλκούτσι και να βλέπει προς Χαλκίδα και Ερέτρια...  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Αν αυτος που βρεθει στο Χαλκουτσι εχει και κανα γνωστο προς Καπανδριτι, ειναι οτι πρεπει  ::  

Αυριο, Κυριακη, φευγουμε με Hobbit απο Αμαρυνθο γυρω στις 10 για το καφε στην Χαλκιδα. 
Δαμιανε ισως αξιζει να γυρισεις την κεραια προς την Χαλκιδα(οσο μπορεις,μεχρι το δεντρο που σε κοβει), αφου τα σημερινα λινκ εδειξαν οτι εχουμε δυνατοτητα για μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις πανω απο την θαλασσα. Το αυτοκινητο θα μου ειναι φορτωμενο με μια andrew ενα πιατο και δυο-τρια feederakia που ψαχνουν σημα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

No Greek...Sorry

re na peraso kai ego apo ekei??? xexexexe.... To skeftome gia mia bolta stin paralia kalamou an kai me exei piasi treli mouriela edo sto athens...

[email protected]@p£[email protected] me poronete pali...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε ακόμα να ξεκουβαλήσεις Ιωσήφ? Go γρήγορα...  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αν αυτος που βρεθει στο Χαλκουτσι εχει και κανα γνωστο προς Καπανδριτι, ειναι οτι πρεπει  
> 
> Αυριο, Κυριακη, φευγουμε με Hobbit απο Αμαρυνθο γυρω στις 10 για το καφε στην Χαλκιδα. 
> Δαμιανε ισως αξιζει να γυρισεις την κεραια προς την Χαλκιδα(οσο μπορεις,μεχρι το δεντρο που σε κοβει), αφου τα σημερινα λινκ εδειξαν οτι εχουμε δυνατοτητα για μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις πανω απο την θαλασσα. Το αυτοκινητο θα μου ειναι φορτωμενο με μια andrew ενα πιατο και δυο-τρια feederakia που ψαχνουν σημα...


Λόγω οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων, δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι παρών στη Χαλκίδα σήμερα.  ::  
Δε γύρισα και τη κεραία, μια που είδα το post σου πριν από λίγο μόλις..
Από Χαλκούτσι, φαίνεται το σημείο της Πάρνηθας με τις κεραίες του πΟΤΕ και των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών. Εκεί πιθανότατα να είναι και κάποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνικός σταθμός.
Δε ξέρω τί γίνεται από Καπανδρίτι προς Εύβοια. Ίσως ο nvak (μέσω του αδελφού του) να μπορεί να μας δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

@netraptor: αν τυχόν έλθεις μέχρι αύριο προς Κάλαμο, ρίξε κανένα τηλέφωνο για καμιά δοκιμή με τον εξοπλισμό μου από σένα προς τον hobbit στην Αμάρυνθο.

----------


## SPIROS

δεν πειραζει dti για την κεραια. Δεν εγινε καποιο σκαν.
Αντιθετα ο rosered μας ξεναγησε στην περιοχη του και μας εδειξε τις πιθανες τοποθεσιες των μελοντικων κομβων τηε περιοχης. Πηραμε στιγμα μεσω GPS και φωτογραφιες με την θεα απο τις συγκεκριμενες τοποθεσιες. Πιστευω οτι η Αρτακη ειναι με το ενα ποδι μεσα στο δικτιο, εφοσον υπαρχει ενδιαφερον.
Με λιγη δουλεια η γνωστη παραλια Αλυκες θα καλυπτεται wireless  ::  
Τελος υπαρχει τοποθεσια που μπορει ανετα να βγαλει λινκ με Χαλκουτσι, ισως και με Ορωπο κατευθειαν, αν και η αποσταση ειναι μεγαλη. 
Δαμιανε τελικα βρηκες καποιον στο Χαλκουτσι? Μηπως να βαλουμε αγγελια [ζητειται] ?  :: 

Αρκετα επιτυχημενο το οδοιπορικο  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> @netraptor: αν τυχόν έλθεις μέχρι αύριο προς Κάλαμο, ρίξε κανένα τηλέφωνο για καμιά δοκιμή με τον εξοπλισμό μου από σένα προς τον hobbit στην Αμάρυνθο.


ΕΕΕ!!!!!! γαμωτο εδώ είμαι αλλά δεν είχα κεραία (μ… μου νόμιζα ότι ήταν στο αυτοκίνητο και ξενέρωσα) εκτός αυτου από όλα τα αλλά ήμουν complete… Δεν είδα το μήνυμα νωρίτερα…. Φτου… για καμιά ώρα θα είμαι εδώ ακόμη… αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα ενοχλήσω τέτοια ώρα… τηλεφώνησα και στον hobitt αλλά μάλλον είναι σε νεκρή ζώνη… Λέω να φέρω ένα wrt και μια omni και να τα παρατήσω εδώ… έχει και χτισμένο ιστό εδώ στο έδαφος από μια κεραία παλιά…  ::

----------


## dti

> Τελος υπαρχει τοποθεσια που μπορει ανετα να βγαλει λινκ με Χαλκουτσι, ισως και με Ορωπο κατευθειαν, αν και η αποσταση ειναι μεγαλη. 
> Δαμιανε τελικα βρηκες καποιον στο Χαλκουτσι? Μηπως να βαλουμε αγγελια [ζητειται] ? 
> 
> Αρκετα επιτυχημενο το οδοιπορικο


Ο πιο κοντινός στη Χαλκίδα απ' ότι φαίνεται στη nodedb είναι ο CAPITAL (2) #3364, στο Δήλεσι, σε απόσταση κάπου 13 χλμ. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του και να προγραμματίσουμε δοκιμή από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο προς Χαλκίδα και προς Ερέτρια.

----------


## spirosco

Μεχρι τα μεσα Ιουλιου ελπιζω να εχω στησει ενα ΑΡ-φαρο με μια grid να κοιτα προς Χαλκιδα.
Ειμαι κοντα στην Παναγια την Φανερωμενη (λετε να ξαναεμφανιστει μολις εκπεμψει η στελιτσα?  ::  )
Αν μπορεσω νωριτερα θα βγαλω και φωτος απο την ταρατσα.

Συγχαρητηρια για την οργανωση και τον κοπο σε ολους τους εμπλεκομενους  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Μολις επιστρεψαμε με τον Σωκρατη στην Αθηνα  ::  
Λογω μεγεθους δεν δημοσιευω εδω τις φωτο του οδοιπορικου.
Υπαρχουν ομως στο DC++ (Spiros). Εκει, οποιος ενδιαφερεται, μπορει να δει την θεα απο τις πιθανες τοποθεσιες που θα στηθουν κομβοι στην Χαλκιδα και βλεπουν απο Αλυκες, Αρτακη, μεχρι Νοτιο Ευβοικο.
Ο rosered μας ειπε οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμη ταρατσα σε σπιτι που βλεπει ακομα καλυτερα τον Νοτιο Ευβοικο, αλλα λογω χρονου δεν μπορεσαμε να το επισκεφτουμε (Ελπιζουμε να δουμε συντομα φωτο και απο εκει Γιωργο  ::  ).

Για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες του οδοιπορικου θα σας ενημερωσει ο Σωκρατης, παω στην μπανιερα μου τωρα  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Το οδοιπορικό ήταν αρκετά επιτυχημένο από την στιγμή που διαπιστώσαμε ότι τα links από ακτή σε ακτή είναι εφικτά και με 2-3 κόμβους κλειδιά μπορούμε να φτάσουμε μέχρι την Χαλκίδα (10+ κόμβοι).

Από εδώ και πέρα σκεφτόμαστε το πως μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε με το awmn.

Δύσκολο αλλά όχι αδύνατο.

----------


## dti

> Μεχρι τα μεσα Ιουλιου ελπιζω να εχω στησει ενα ΑΡ-φαρο με μια grid να κοιτα προς Χαλκιδα.
> Ειμαι κοντα στην Παναγια την Φανερωμενη (λετε να ξαναεμφανιστει μολις εκπεμψει η στελιτσα?  )
> Αν μπορεσω νωριτερα θα βγαλω και φωτος απο την ταρατσα.
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια για την οργανωση και τον κοπο σε ολους τους εμπλεκομενους


Ένας spirosco μας έλειπε για να ολοκληρωθεί η νέα "σκουληκαντέρα" που ετοιμάζουμε στο Ν. Ευβοϊκό!  ::  
Σπύρο βάλε έστω και κατά προσέγγιση τη θέση σου στη nodedb.

----------


## jabarlee

Δαμιανέ, ποια περίπου είναι η απόσταση από το σπίτι σου στο Αλιβέρι (Κάραβος συγκεκριμένα, το λιμάνι)

----------


## NetTraptor

Έβαλα την θέση μου κατά προσέγγιση στην nodedb κόμβος 4851… δεν Νομίζω να έχω πέσει και πάρα πολύ έξω. Το maporama δεν βοηθάει και πολύ… καλιεεεεεε ένα ΤζουΠουΣου….  ::   ::   ::  Μετακινώ τον στόχο στο Maporama για να περάσω ένα βουναλάκι που δείχνει στην Nodedb(καθότι εγώ είμαι στην πλαγιά) αλλά τπτ…

----------


## dti

Πρέπει να απέχω κάπου 20 χλμ. αλλά έχω πεντακάθαρη οπτική επαφή με το Αλιβέρι.
Σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο κοντά (10-15 χλμ.) ο netraptor #4851 στους Αγ. Αποστόλους. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να βλέπει τόσο τον hobbit απέναντι στην Αμάρυνθο, όσο και το Αλιβέρι. 

Μανώλη βάλε κι εσύ το στίγμα σου στη nodedb. Θεωρητικά πάντως εκεί υπάρχει ασύρματη δραστηριότητα, αν πιστέψουμε τη nodedb για τη συγκεκριμένη πόλη: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/aliverion/

Ίσως λοιπόν να βρούμε κι άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους προς τα εκεί!

----------


## jabarlee

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάτι στο Αλιβέρι, πέρα από 1-2 γνωστούς και ένα 20ετή δεσμό με την ευρύτερη περιοχή. Γι αυτό το ενδιαφέρον  :: 
Παρόλα αυτά ίσως μια επικοινωνία (κάποιου από εσάς που είστε και οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι) με κάποιον από τους απέναντι να μη είναι εντελώς άχρηστη

----------


## socrates

Την επόμενη φορά που θα κατέβω στην Ευβοια θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω σε επικοινωνία με τους Αλιβεριώτες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι δύο άτομα που έχουν κάνει link μεταξύ τους).

Φυσικά αυτό που είπε ο dti ισχύει και πρέπει να μπει ο Ιωσίφης (Nettraptor) που είναι απέναντι μου ως ενδιάμεσος γιατί εγώ δεν έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή προς το Αλιβέρι.

----------


## spirosco

Εβαλα κι εγω στην nodedb την θεση μου. Ειναι βεβαια πολυ σχετικη μιας και δεν βοηθαει ο χαρτης αρκετα.
Anyway: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/chalkid ... ?nodeid=41

----------


## dti

Δεύτερη δοκιμή σήμερα μεταξύ dti-21 και SprirosInHolidays #4724.
Χρησιμοποιήθηκε Misco (με ισχύ στα 5 mWatt), Andrew Mag Grid 24 dbi, καλώδιο 3μ. από την πλευρά μου και Cisco Air LMC 352 με Andrew Mag Grid 24 dbi από την άλλη πλευρά. 
Με πιο προσεκτικό κεντράρισμα, το ping time ήταν σταθερό στα 8 ms (1500άρια πακέτα), όταν ο spiros είχε την ισχύ στα 50 mWatt.
Όταν κατέβασε την ισχύ στο 1 mWatt ανέβηκε το ping time στα 16-20 ms.

Έχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου και ο Capital (2) στο Δήλεσι, ενώ φαίνεται οτι υπάρχει άκρη και σε άλλα σημεία στρατηγικής σημασίας για τη διασύνδεση Ν. Ευβοΐκού - Χαλκίδας - Αθήνας.

----------


## nikoseagle

Και εγώ μένω Ωρωπό (Στην Νέα Πολιτεία 1,5 Km πριν την Σκάλα , σε ύψωμα , με οπτική επαφή Μήλεσι - Ωρωπό (Φυλακές) και Ερέτρια . 

Αυτό το Σ/Κ θα είμαι Ωρωπό , αν παίξει κάποια συνάντηση plz ενημερώστε με , ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ.

----------


## dti

Πολύ ωραία, κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος είναι καλοδεχούμενος. Κανονίζουμε το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο για κάποια συνάντηση; Θα ήταν καλό να βλέπαμε και τη δική σου θέα nikoseagle μια που είναι πολύ πιθανόν από Ερέτρια να περάσουμε Ωρωπό, μετά Μαλακόντα / Βασιλικό , απέναντι στο Δήλεσι και μετά Χαλκίδα. Στείλε μου αν θες με pm ένα τηλέφωνο για άμεση επικοινωνία.

Βάλε τη θέση σου αν μπορείς στη nodedb, έστω και πρόχειρα και όταν συναντηθούμε βλέπουμε με το gps μου το ακριβές στίγμα σου.

----------


## socrates

Χαίρομαι που προχωράει αυτό το ενδιαφέρον project.
Όσοι περισσότεροι είμαστε τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## x-X-x

Hey Guys...
Συγνωμη αλλα λογο εξετασεων  ::  δεν μπορουσα να παρακολουθησω τις εξελιξεις!!!!

Ειμαι και εγω ενδιαφερομενος!! ΝodeDB: *x_0* http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 30dc926396
(Αλλα εχω μετακομισει και δεν ειναι ακριβως το σημειο....) ΑΑαα! ο ενημερονω τον dti που ξερει απο Ωρωπο οτι μενω στο χωριο Ωρωπο.


Αυτα.... (Περιμενω απαντησεις το συντομοτερο.)

----------


## dti

ΟΚ Thanos ...ελήφθη. Αν έχεις χρόνο να τα πούμε και μαζί σου το Σάββατο. 
Στείλε μου με pm αν θες ένα τηλέφωνό σου.

----------


## x-X-x

Ααα! Και κατι που ξεχασα. Θελω να βαλω νεο ID στο NodeDB αλλα γμτ μπερδευομαι με το Maporama. Κανενας αλλος τροπος?

----------


## dti

Ή το βάζεις κατά προσέγγιση με το μάτι (κάνοντας ζουμ όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς) ή περιμένεις να συναντηθούμε και μετράμε επί τόπου με το gps.

----------


## hedgehog

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά βλέπω πως η περιοχή παίρνει τα πάνω της, (έχωντας όμως και ενοχές που δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι νωρίτερα)... βρίσκομαι στο Μαρκόπουλο... (το σημείο κατ' εκτίμηση) (dti εμείς είχαμε συναντηθεί μια φορά πριν κάνα δυο χρόνια) Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω και γω στο εγχείρημα θα είναι χαρά μου  ::

----------


## x-X-x

hedgehog αν διαβασες και πιο πανω θα δεις οτι οσοι πιο πολυ τοσο καλυτερα!

----------


## dti

> Με μεγάλη μου χαρά βλέπω πως η περιοχή παίρνει τα πάνω της, (έχωντας όμως και ενοχές που δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι νωρίτερα)... βρίσκομαι στο Μαρκόπουλο... (το σημείο κατ' εκτίμηση) (dti εμείς είχαμε συναντηθεί μια φορά πριν κάνα δυο χρόνια) Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω και γω στο εγχείρημα θα είναι χαρά μου


Χαίρομαι που ξαναεμφανίζεσαι! Τόσοι νέοι / παλιοί, μήπως να κάναμε πάλι κανένα meeting; Θα έλεγα για Κυριακή μεσημέρι προς απόγευμα, τί λέτε;

----------


## hedgehog

> Τόσοι νέοι / παλιοί, μήπως να κάναμε πάλι κανένα meeting; Θα έλεγα για Κυριακή μεσημέρι προς απόγευμα, τί λέτε;


Θα ήταν ότι καλύτερό  :: 
Ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε και οι νέοι με τους υπόλοιπους  ::

----------


## dti

Για προτείνετε κάποιο σχετικά ήσυχο μέρος εσείς οι ντόπιοι...

----------


## hedgehog

> Για προτείνετε κάποιο σχετικά ήσυχο μέρος εσείς οι ντόπιοι...


Ήσυχα - Κυριακή - Ιούλιος - Ωρωπός... χμμ... χλωμό το κόβω  :Stick Out Tongue:  
ίσως ποιο ήσυχα θα είναι στο Χαλκούτσι... έχει μία καφετέρια στο λιμάνι... 50-100 m από την πλατεία... αν δεν σας ενοχλεί η απόσταση ίσως θα ήταν καλά εκεί...

κοιτάζοντας το thread είδα πως έχετε βάλει φωτογραφίες για ευκολότερο εντοπισμό των θέσεων και των δυνατοτήτων... 
Παραθέτω κι εγώ λοιπόν μία (σε χαμηλή ποιότητα δύστυχος, λόγω περιορισμού στο file size) εδώ 
Παραλία δύστυχος δεν βλέπω καθόλου, αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία  ::

----------


## dti

Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την καφετέρια...

Από τη φωτογραφία που έστειλες βλέπω οτι οριακά πρέπει να έχεις επαφή με Αμάρυνθο, αρκετά καλά με το σημείο που είναι ο Spiros απέναντι στην Ερέτρια, σίγουρα βλέπεις προς Μαλακόντα σην Ερέτρια και λίγο πιο βόρεια.
Το θέμα είναι αν τυχόν βλέπεις προς Πάρνηθα ή Χαλκίδα.

----------


## hedgehog

> Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την καφετέρια...
> 
> Από τη φωτογραφία που έστειλες βλέπω οτι οριακά πρέπει να έχεις επαφή με Αμάρυνθο, αρκετά καλά με το σημείο που είναι ο Spiros απέναντι στην Ερέτρια, σίγουρα βλέπεις προς Μαλακόντα σην Ερέτρια και λίγο πιο βόρεια.
> Το θέμα είναι αν τυχόν βλέπεις προς Πάρνηθα ή Χαλκίδα.


Πάρνηθα δεν βλέπω με τίποτα... στην πλάτη μου έχω λόφο πολύ κοντά και με κόβει. Χαλκίδα standar βλέπω... τις καλές μέρες φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι η κορυφή της γέφυρας και το εργοστάσιο... γενικά για Εύβοια υπάρχει πολύ καλή "θέα"... δεν ισχύει όμως το ίδιο και για την "δικιά μας" πλευρά  :: 

Για την καφετέρια φοβάμαι πως δεν θυμάμαι όνομα... είναι ακριβώς στην αρχή του μόλου μετά τις ταβέρνες... μία είναι όλη κι όλη δεν πιστεύω θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα εντοπισμού της... θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω και όνομα το απόγευμα και θα ενημερώσω  ::

----------


## x-X-x

Δυστυχως ουτε εγω βλεπω Παρνηθα επειδη το βουνο ειναι ακριβως πισω μου και με εμποδιζει...

Περιμενετε και τις δικες μου φωτογραφιες ως προς Ερετρια μερια.

----------


## x-X-x

Ωριστε οι φωτογραφιες που ειπα πιο πριν:

----------


## x-X-x

Επειδη οι προηγουμενες photoz ηταν οχι και τοσο καλης ποιοτητας ανεβασα καποιες καινουργιες

http://www.shadows.gr/Users/moondance/oropos1.jpg
http://www.shadows.gr/Users/moondance/oropos2.jpg
http://www.shadows.gr/Users/moondance/oropos3.jpg
http://www.shadows.gr/Users/moondance/oropos4.jpg

Αυτααααα  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Όσον αφορά την καφετέρια την οποία πρότεινα για την επόμενη συνάντηση, το όνομα δεν έχω μπορέσει ακόμα να το μάθω... Ωστόσο η τοποθεσία φαίνεται εδώ. 

Όσον αφορά την Χαλκίδα... απ' όσο μπόρεσα να καταλάβω παντρεύοντας nodedb και Google Earth είναι πιθανό να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον bug ο οποίος όμως βρίσκεται σε απόσταση περίπου 27 km!(?)
Γενικότερα θεωρώ πως είμαι σε θέση να δω τους: sam-cent (18 km), pablo 2 (13 km), LambrosG_malakonda (14 km), SpirosInHolidays (14 km) και Socrates#2 (13 km), ανάλογα με την ακριβή θέση του καθενός. Όσον αφορά την νότια πλευρά του συστήματος (Στερεά) έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν βλέπω απολύτος τίποτα...
Αυτά τα αναφέρω απλά και μόνο για την ιστορία... ελπίζω να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε και απο κοντά...  :: 

Υ.Γ.1) Διόρθωσα το στίγμα μου στην nodeDB βασισμένος στο Google Earth. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι όσον αφορά τις συντεταγμένες, πάντως η ανάλυση των εικόνων της περιοχής μας είναι εκπληκτική!!!

----------


## 69eyes

Να'μαι κι εγώ  ::  

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...hp?nodeid=4892

Η μέτρηση έγινε με GPS 

Παραθέτω και φωτο με θέα την Πάρνηθα (στην κορυφή αναμεταδότης)


Ps. Ευχαριστώ τον wolverine για την βοήθεια και την παρέα  ::

----------


## dti

Πολύ ωραία Πάνο, ότι πρέπει για να φθάσουμε στο awmn!
Απέναντι βλέπεις προς Ερέτρια (τον Spiros) ή πιο βόρεια στην Εύβοια;

----------


## dti

> Όσον αφορά την καφετέρια την οποία πρότεινα για την επόμενη συνάντηση, το όνομα δεν έχω μπορέσει ακόμα να το μάθω... Ωστόσο η τοποθεσία φαίνεται εδώ.


Εντάξει κανονίζουμε να συναντηθούμε την *Κυριακή 3/7 στις 15:00* στη συγκεκριμένη καφετέρια στο Χαλκούτσι. Επειδή κάποιοι δεν γνωριζόμαστε καθόλου μεταξύ μας, καλό είναι να επικοινωνήσουμε μεταξύ μας με pm και να ανταλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα για συνεννόηση.
Αν κάποιος δεν έχει μεταφορικό μέσο, μπορώ να αναλάβω τη μεταφορά του από τον Ωρωπό στο Χαλκούτσι.

----------


## SPIROS

Καλημερα παιδια,
το Σαββατο (μεσημερι προς απογευμα) προβλεπεται να βρισκομαι σε φιλικο σπιτι στην περιοχη Μαλακωντα με πληρη εξοπλισμο, δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να χαθει η ευκαιρια  ::  
Η τοποθεσια που θα βρισκομαι ειναι διπλα στο στιγμα του Lambros_G, ισως λιγο πιο κοντα στην θαλασα

@Lambros_G αν βρισκεσαι στην περιοχη το σ/κ στειλε ενα μηνυμα να κανουμε δοκιμες και απο την ταρατσα σου  ::  

@dti πιστευω οτι ειναι μεγαλη ευκαιρια να βγει το λινκ Χαλκουτσι-Δηλεσι με Μαλακωντα, ανοιγοντας ουσιαστικα το δρομο για Χαλκιδα. Μενω ησυχος οτι θα προβεις στις απαραιτητες ενεργειες για να σε εντοπισω σε πολλες ταρατσες στο Χαλκουτσι-Δηλεσι  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Πανο θα βρισκεσαι στο εξοχικο το σ/κ? αν ναι, μην ξεχασεις να ανεβασεις τον Δαμιανο στην ταρατσα σου  ::  
Πρεπει να σε βλεπω και η nodeDB δινει αποσταση παραπλησια με αυτη που εχω με dti-21, συνεπως διακρινω σιγουρο λινκ. (ασχετο: παντως πριν ειχες το στιγμα σου σε τελειως διαφορετικο σημειο...)

----------


## x-X-x

Η καφετερια νομιζω λεγεται Πετρινο.
dti: εγω μαλλον δεν θα μπορω να κατεβω Χαλκουτσι. Να ερθω Ωρωπο και να παμε μαζι?

----------


## NetTraptor

Διόρθωσα τι στίγμα μου στον Κάλαμο και πιστεύω ότι τώρα πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά στο πραγματικό με πολύ λίγο σφάλμα καθώς και στον “Ανάγλυφο” χάρτη της Nodedb με βγάζει στην σωστή πλαγιά…

Από εκεί και πέρα τα λόγια είναι περιττά node 4851. Socrates Και Spiros στις 344 με αποστάσεις 11.8 και 15.5 Km αντίστοιχα…. Για να δούμε…  ::

----------


## dti

> Η καφετερια νομιζω λεγεται Πετρινο.
> dti: εγω μαλλον δεν θα μπορω να κατεβω Χαλκουτσι. Να ερθω Ωρωπο και να παμε μαζι?


Ναι τηλεφωνιόμαστε και κανονίζουμε να συναντηθούμε κατά τις 2:30 μ.μ. για να πάμε μαζί.

----------


## hedgehog

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των dti και spiros, τους οποίους υπερ-ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο τους, έγινε σήμερα το απόγευμα επιτυχής δοκιμαστική ζεύξη με Εύβοια... 

Διόρθωσα επίσης στο στίγμα μου στην nodeDB με στοιχεία παρμένα απο GPS.

Οπότε.... ας αρχίσουν οι χοροί...  :: 

Τα λέμε απο κοντά πια αύριο  ::

----------


## dti

Να συμπληρώσω οτι το σημερινό link πραγματοποιήθηκε από το Μαρκόπουλο στη Μαλακώντα της Ερέτριας, σε απόσταση περίπου 14,5 χλμ. και χωρίς να είναι η μία andrew σταθερά τοποθετημένη.
Το ping time για 1500άρια πακέτα ήταν κάπου 25-30 ms
Το σημείο που βρίσκεται ο hedgehog είναι αρκετά ψηλά (209 μ. έδειχνε το gps) και άνετα συνδέεται με Ερέτρια, πιθανότατα με Αμάρυνθο, ενώ η Χαλκίδα φαίνεται στο βάθος, σε απόσταση 25 χλμ. όμως.
Το σημαντικό είναι οτι υπάρχει θέληση για να στηθεί κάτι καλό στην ταράτσα αυτή και οτι ο hedgehog μένει μόνιμα εκεί.

----------


## NetTraptor

Είμαι Αγ. Αποστόλους…. Αν έχει νόημα αυτό το ΣΚ πάμε scan??? Είναι κανείς απέναντι??? 

Μόνο laptop εδώ… αν Δαμιανέ έχεις τίποτα μαζί σου….και είναι κάποιο AP ανοιχτό απέναντι…. Scan me please…

----------


## dti

Το σημερινό οδοιπορικό ολοκληρώθηκε με δοκιμαστικό link από την ταράτσα του Capital (2) #3364 στο Δήλεσι. Υπάρχει οπτική επαφή οριακά με Μαλακώντα και νοτιότερα μέχρι τη μέση της Αμαρύνθου. Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπει καθόλου την περιοχή προς Χαλκίδα.  ::  
Σε συνεργασία με τον Spiros που είχε πάει στην Ερέτρια, επιχειρήθηκε link και αυτή τη φορά η απόσταση που καλύψαμε ήταν 19,1 χλμ.
Το σήμα όμως ήταν οριακό, η fresnel zone δεν ήταν ιδανική, υπήρχαν χαμένα πακέτα και όταν τα pings πέρναγαν ήταν της τάξης των 35-50 ms, με full ισχύ...

----------


## dti

> Είμαι Αγ. Αποστόλους…. Αν έχει νόημα αυτό το ΣΚ πάμε scan??? Είναι κανείς απέναντι??? 
> 
> Μόνο laptop εδώ… αν Δαμιανέ έχεις τίποτα μαζί σου….και είναι κάποιο AP ανοιχτό απέναντι…. Scan me please…


Είναι ο Spiros απέναντι, οπότε πιθανότατα να κάνουμε αύριο μεσημέρι δοκιμή.
Εξοπλισμό έχω, μην ανησυχείς.
Έχουμε βέβαια και το meeting γνωριμίας στο Χαλκούτσι αύριο στις 3 μ.μ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μέσα… nice …. Δεν ξέρω αν το 3μμ είναι απόλυτα εφικτό αλλά μέσα… θα πάμε για κανένα μπανακι και τα λέμε τηλεφωνικώς… 

Ένα καφεδάκι θα το έπινα με το crew ….  ::  

Άντε τρελοί μας βλέπω να φτάνουμε AWMN ποιο γρήγορα από ότι περίμενα…. Θα πάρω και τον wintech μπας και θέλει να έρθει βόλτα… μιλάγαμε την παρασκευή….

----------


## NetTraptor

Έλα Αλέκο κανείς??? Πάμε ποτάκι??? Λέω να κατέβω μια βολτιτσα…  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Καλημερα,
@dti+NetTraptor: Σας περιμενω για συνδεση το μεσημερι-απογευμα  ::  
Δαμιανε παρε με καμια ωρα πριν μην με πετυχεις στην θαλασσα (αν και ο καιρος χαλαει  ::  )

@NetTraptor: Απο την μερια του βουνου, βλεπεις προς Καπανδριτι? Αν μπορεις βγαλε μερικες φωτο με θεα προς το βουνο

Υπαρχει πιθανον ενδιαφερομενος στο Καπανδριτι. Χθες περασα απο το σπιτι του και διαπιστωσα οτι εχει θεα προς τους Αγιους Αποστολους (ακριβως "κατω απο τα ποδια του"), Αμαρυνθο, Αλιβερι, και απο την αλλη μερια, τις κεραιες της Παρνηθας  ::

----------


## dti

> Υπαρχει πιθανον ενδιαφερομενος στο Καπανδριτι. Χθες περασα απο το σπιτι του και διαπιστωσα οτι εχει θεα προς τους Αγιους Αποστολους (ακριβως "κατω απο τα ποδια του"), Αμαρυνθο, Αλιβερι, και απο την αλλη μερια, τις κεραιες της Παρνηθας


Αυτό είναι οτι πρέπει, αν το συνδυάσουμε και με αυτό που είχε γράψει ο nvak για την δυνατότητα δημιουργίας κόμβου σε ψηλό σημείο του Καπανδριτίου και με τις υπόλοιπες κινήσεις που γίνονται για διασύνδεση από Θρακομακεδόνες προς Διόνυσο (που πρέπει να βλέπει το Καπανδρίτι).

Για βάλε στη nodedb το σημείο αυτό Σπύρο, έστω και κατά προσέγγιση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για το scan Δαμιανέ είμαι μέσα … όποτε θες κάνουμε την κίνηση … για τον καφέ όμως έχει πέσει λίγο στο μέσο της ημέρας… γυναίκες, γονείς…. Τέτοια πράγματα…

Δεν το κάνουμε λίγο αργότερα… χωρίς να σας μπαίνω σφήνα διότι το έχετε κανονίσει ήδη… θα έρθει και ο wintech μάλλον του έστειλα ένα μήνυμα εχθές και λέει ότι κατά 99% θα έρθει και αυτός…

Spiro αν όπως λες ο φίλος σου βλέπει Αγ. Αποστόλους… (παραλία καλάμου ή Αγκόνα) δεν μας εμποδίζει τίποτα προς το βουνό…. 

Προς την άλλη μεριά θέλω να πάρω λίγο υψος διότι είναι μονοκατοικία το σπίτι… από την βάση βλέπω Εύβοια με κάτι δέντρα μπροστά… από τον Ιστό τα πράγματα πιστεύω θα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## hedgehog

Κατ' αρχήν οφείλω ένα μεγάλο συγνώμη σε όλους, αλλά κάτι έκτακτο με ανάγκασε να κατεβώ Αθήνα σήμερα το μεσημέρι... Ελπίζω να μου δωθεί η ευκαιρία να επανορθώσω στο προσεχές μέλλον  ::

----------


## x-X-x

Εγω συγχορω παντως  ::  

Οσο για το τι καναμε σημερα εγω ο dti και ΝetΤraptor απο το σπιτι μου καναμε δοκιμη με τον SPIROS...

Αυτα...

----------


## socrates

> Εγω συγχορω παντως  
> 
> Οσο για το τι καναμε σημερα εγω ο dti και ΝetΤraptor απο το σπιτι μου καναμε δοκιμη με τον SPIROS...
> 
> Αυτα...


Δεν μας είπατε όμως πως πήγε η δοκιμή

----------


## NetTraptor

Επιτυχής σύνδεση με πολύ χαμηλά ping σε 1500αρια πακέτα με 13ms ….

Καλή θεα και καλή θέση…


Από μένα δεν προκάναμε να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή καθότι έριχνε καλαπόδια αλλά και επειδή χρειαζόμαστε λίγο ύψος να κάνουμε ένα εγχείρημα με Andrew στο χέρι???

Μάλλον βλέπω ένα linksys ή ένα Wrap να μπαίνει εδώ σε αργότερα φάση σαν ΑΡ. Θα υπάρχει και θα παίζει και έτσι αν είναι να γίνει κάτι θα μπορέσει να γίνει και χωρίς την ύπαρξη μου εδώ….

Λέγαμε για ένα πύργο εδώ αλλά προϋποθέτει κυρίως συμπτώσεις χρόνου και όρεξης και από μένα αλλά και από τον συνεργάτη εδώ…  ::  

Προς το παρόν υπάρχει ένας ιστός και αν μπορέσω θα στήσω εκεί πάνω ένα προσωρινό ΑΡ σύντομα…  ::  

Πάντως ακόμα και με το στίγμα που πήραμε από το GPS (καμία ουσιαστική διαφορά από αυτό που είχα βρει από το google) συνεχίζω εγώ και η πυξίδα εδώ να λέμε ότι στις 344 μοίρες υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα με τον spiro και τον Socrates… όσο και σκούρα να φαίνονται τα πράγματα από την βάση του κτίσματος… Είπαμε… ισόγειο είναι εδώ από τη αρχή…. Όπως είπαμε…. Νιαουουουουουου!  ::   ::  

Θα αρχίσω να συνηθίζω τώρα τελευταία στα κεραμίδια και θα μου αρέσει στο τέλος… ή αυτά ή οι πύργοι… χεχεχεχε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σημειώσατε Χ… Spiros είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να βγει….  ::   ::   ::  Όπως το ξαναβλέπω… 334 οι μοίρες του… οπότε… αν ο Socrates είναι οριακός στις 344….. ο spiros είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να μου πει κατι στα 15.5Κm….

Anyway… στήνω το ΑΡ και βλέπουμε… περισσότερα νέα πια από εμένα όταν γίνει ένα υποτυπώδες στυσημο με το Linksys (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα)….

Για να δούμε τι θα μας πει και το Καπανδρίτι…. Στίγμα please?
Δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος που πρέπει να κοιτάξω…  ::   ::   ::  Monty pythons  ::   ::   ::  προβλήματα προσανατολισμού  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από x-X-x
> 
> Εγω συγχορω παντως  
> 
> Οσο για το τι καναμε σημερα εγω ο dti και ΝetΤraptor απο το σπιτι μου καναμε δοκιμη με τον SPIROS...
> 
> Αυτα...
> 
> 
> Δεν μας είπατε όμως πως πήγε η δοκιμή


Μπορεί το μεσημεριανό μπουρίνι να μας χάλασε τη συνάντηση, αλλά δεν χάσαμε την ευκαιρία και κάναμε μία ακόμη επτυχημένη δοκιμή από το σπίτι του x-X-x στο χωριό του Ωρωπού με τον Σπύρο απέναντι στην Ερέτρια. Ένα ακόμη link που βγήκε εύκολα όταν κεντράραμε σωστά, σε απόσταση 15 χλμ. κι ενώ ψιλόβρεχε.
Από το σπίτι του x-X-x άνετα βγαίνει link απέναντι προς Μαλακώντα και πιθανόν προς τον 69eyes-2 (4,1 χλμ.) στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο Ωρωπού.

Τελικά απ' όλες αυτές τις δοκιμές το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για links πάνω από τη θάλασσα (τουλάχιστον με οριζόντια πόλωση) και οτι σε "καθαρό" περιβάλλον είναι εφικτά πολύ μακρινά links.

Περιμένουμε να ενεργοποιηθούν στις δοκιμές και όσοι βρίσκονται στο Χαλκούτσι κι ενδεχομένως βλέπουν Χαλκίδα ή / και Μαλακώντα - Ερέτρια.

Καλό είναι επίσης, οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι της περιοχής να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους, να γνωριστούν και να αρχίσουν να οργανώνονται. 

Προς το τέλος του μήνα που θα επιστρέψω, θα μπορέσουμε να δοκιμάσουμε την απόδοση που έχουν οι miniPCI κάρτες της Atheros *Super Range* 2 και 5.

----------


## papashark

> ...
> Τελικά απ' όλες αυτές τις δοκιμές το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για links πάνω από τη θάλασσα (τουλάχιστον με οριζόντια πόλωση) και οτι σε "καθαρό" περιβάλλον είναι εφικτά πολύ μακρινά links.
> ...
> Προς το τέλος του μήνα που θα επιστρέψω, θα μπορέσουμε να δοκιμάσουμε την απόδοση που έχουν οι miniPCI κάρτες της Atheros *Super Range* 2 και 5.


Για όπα λίγο.

Με τι ισχύ βγάζετε τα 15+ χιλιόμετρα λινκ σε 2.4 για να είναι δυνατά τα λινκ αυτά ?

Και οι super range της atheros γιατί είναι super range ? (μην είναι σαν κάτι 400mw που κυκλοφωρούν)

----------


## dti

Γιατί ισχυρίζονται οτι έχουν ευαισθησία -92 db, +/- 2 db στα 11 Mbps, πέρα από την αυξημένη ισχύ (που δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε).

Στο ερώτημά σου με τί ισχύ έγιναν οι δοκιμές, μπορώ να σου πω οτι το ap στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (11,1 χλμ.) ήταν στα 5 mW με 6 μ. καλώδιο, συν βύσματα συν adapter και Andrew ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά υπήρχε laptop με LMC 352 στο 1 mW, pigtail και Andrew.

----------


## SPIROS

Να προσθεσω στα λεγομενα του Δαμιανου οτι η δοκιμη στην οποια αναφερεται, εγινε μεταξυ του σπιτιου μου και του δικου του, αφου πρωτα ειχαν στηριχθει καταλληλα οι δυο κεραιες και ειχε γινε αρκετα λεπτομερες κεντραρισμα.

Στην περιπτωση του λινκ στα 15 χιλιομετρα η ισχυς ηταν ανεβασμενη και η μια κεραια στο χερι.Η ταχυτητα επαιζε συνεχως χωρις να χανεται η συνδεση.

Σχετικα με το σπιτι στο Καπανδριτι ειναι ακομα υπο κατασκευη και 8α ειναι ετοιμο απο Σεπτεμβριο. Σε πρωτη ευκαιρια θα γινει καταχωρηση του στιγματος (το σπιτι δεν ειναι δικο μου, δεν γνωριζω την περιοχη, και αν το βαλω στην τυχη θα ειναι μαλλον εκτος πραγματικοτητας  ::  )

----------


## hedgehog

Μήπως θα σας ενδιέφερε μια δεύτερη απόπειρα για συνάντηση???  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Γράψε με ελληνικά. Είναι κανόνας του forum.

----------


## SPIROS

up up, εξελιξεις  ::  
Σημερα εγιναν δοκιμες μεταξυ #4724 SpirosInHolidays και #4892 69eyes-2 δυστυχως αποτυχημενες λογω δεντρων!! (δοκιμες ξανα μετα το κλαδεμα)

Επισης δοκιμη μεταξυ #4892 69eyes-2 και #4376 hedgehog με επιτυχια (και οι δυο βρισκονται απο την μερια του Ωρωπου). 

Θετικα αποτελεσματα ειχε και η δοκιμη που εγινε μεταξυ #4724 SpirosInHolidays και #4376 hedgehog, με μεταφορα αρχειου @500kbps (Η συγκεκριμενη δοκιμη εγινε με andrew+cisco 352 @1mw και στις δυο μεριες).

Η Χαλκιδα τι κανει?Οργανωθηκε με τις IP's? Αντε γιατι συντομα προβλεπω να χρειαζομαι και δεν ξερω απο ποιον να τις ζητησω  ::  

Αυτα τα ολιγα για σημερα, αφου η θαλασσα ηταν υπεροχη και επρεπε να την τιμησουμε! Απο βδομαδα τα σπουδαια...  ::

----------


## dti

Οι δοκιμές ξανάρχισαν και δύο νέα πετυχημένα links μας φέρνουν ακόμη πιο κοντά στο στόχο μας που δεν είναι άλλος από το να βρεθούμε σε απόσταση βολής από την Πάρνηθα.  :: 

α) Αν και η οριακή οπτική επαφή δεν άφηνε πολλά περιθώρια, τελικά το link hedgehog - 69eyes (2) από Μαρκόπουλο στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο Ωρωπού (7 χλμ.) δείχνει να βγαίνει αφού είδαμε σήμα μέχρι και -68 db. Όταν μάλιστα θα μπει ψηλότερος ιστός στον hedgehog και εγκατασταθεί σταθερά η κεραία από την πλευρά του 69eyes θα υπάρξει κι άλλη βελτίωση.

β) Αναμενόμενο και με πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (500 ΚΒ) το link hedgehog - spiros, Μαρκόπουλο - Ερέτρια, (13,9 χλμ.), σήμα μέχρι και -65 db και με ισχύ οριακά πάνω από τα 20 db.

Τα υλικά της επιτυχίας: wrap / routerboard με Super Range Atheros miniPCI κάρτες και Mikrotik (με ενεργοποιημένο το nstreme) στην πρώτη δοκιμή, ενώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιήθηκαν Cisco LMC 352 σε ad-hoc mode σε windows. Κεραίες παντού Andrew Mag Grid 24 dbi.

Και βέβαια εκείνο που φαίνεται πλέον ορατό είναι οτι όλοι όσοι εμπλέκονται στο project είναι αποφασισμένοι να το προχωρήσουμε μέχρι να φέρουμε το awmn στον Ευβοϊκό.

Τί μας έμεινε; Δοκιμή πάνω από την Πάρνηθα. Το κατάλληλο σημείο υπάρχει, οπότε αναμείνατε νέα σε κανα-δυο εβδομάδες!

----------


## wolverine

Και για του λόγου το αληθές η ομάδα επί το έργον κατά την διάρκεια τον δοκιμών για το hedgehog - 69eyes (2).

----------


## aktizol

Εάν ενδιαφέρεστε υπάρχει δυνατότητα και για δεύτερο ΒΒ στην Ερέτρια.
Υπάρχει εκεί εξοχικό το οποίο βρίσκεται κεντρικά σε σχέση με το λιμάνι και ψηλά στο βουνό (πάνω από τα αρχαία) με θέα των Ωρωπό και μερικές άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## SPIROS

Θα σου πω το κλασικο βαλε στιγμα στην nodeDB  ::  
Αν ειναι εκει που νομιζω υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να σε βλεπω. Σιγουρα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο.

Βλεπει το Holiday in Evia?

----------


## aktizol

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή είμαι στο βουνό δεν έχω κάποιο σημείο αναφοράς για να ξέρω το στίγμα μου.

Εάν κάποιος έχει GPS τότε μπορούμε μια μέρα να πάμε και να το δούμε. Εγώ μάλλον θα πάω και σήμερα γιατί θέλει κούρεμα το γκαζόν  ::  .

Το Holiday in Evoia μάλλον το βλέπει αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος. Η καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι κάποιο GPS νομίζω για αρχή.
Εκτός και αν κάποιος από εκεί έχει ελεύθερο interface για scan.

----------


## dti

Κάνε ένα scan απέναντι προς την Παραλία Μαρκοπούλου (ευθεία πάνω από το Ξεν/χείο Αλκυονίς). Υπάρχει ap με omni που εκπέμπει με ssid awmn-21

Αν και μακριά (10+ χλμ.), λογικά κάτι θα πιάνεις καθώς είμαι κι εγώ σχετικά ψηλά κι όχι πάνω στην παραλία.

----------


## aktizol

Εντάξυ, θα κανονίσω αν είναι με τον SPIROS ...

----------


## sotiris

Τελικα θα διπλασιαστει το δικτυο της Χαλκιδας απο τους Αθηναιους που εχουν σπιτι εκει  ::  
Μακαρι και να παιξει καλα το λινκ Ωρωπου-Παρνηθας γιατι μαλλον ειναι μεγαλη αποσταση, οποτε να συνδεθει στο δικτυο και εκεινη η περιοχη.

----------


## MINUS

Γεια και χαρά από τη γραφική Αμάρυνθο!

Δίνω στίγμα: 3 χιλιόμετρα μετά την Ερέτρια, υψόμετρο 10μέτρα το πολύ απτην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ΑΜΕΣΗ προσβαση και οπτικη επαφη ΜΕ ΩΡΩΠΌ ΣΤΑ 4 Μίλια, Ερέτρια, Χαλκίδα στα 20Χιλιόμετρα, Αλιβέρι και απέναντι τα βουνά του Γραμματικού, Δήλεσι, Ωρωπός, Μαρκόπουλο...είμαι σε κομβικό σημείο.
Στην Αθήνα συνδέομαι σε 2 δίκτυα το default kai to C66l-d-link(?) με έδρα τα Ιλίσια, περιχοή πανεπιστημιουπολης χρησιμοποιόντας τον δέκτη μου της Smc 11mbps ez connect με τις 2 κεραιούλες και πιάνω καμπάνα. Εδώ παιδιά δυστυχώς δε βρίσκω δίκτυο από αυτά που αναφέρετε παραπάνω. Είναι όντως ενεργά;Τι πρέπει να κάνω εγώ;Ευχαριστώ! Επιπλέον στην Αθήνα στα 2 αυτά δίκτυα δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως awmn ώστε να κάνω sharing τα αρχεία μου με εσάς,μπορείτε να με καθοδηγησετε?ΘΕΝΚΣ ΙΝ ΑΝΤΒΑΝΣ!

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες!

Βάλε τη θέση σου στο wind.awmn.net ώστε να δούμε πού ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι και πόσο απέχουν οι άλλοι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι από σένα.
Το ap μου στην Παραλία Μαρκοπούλου είναι εκτός λειτουργίας από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου, λόγω διαφόρων εργασιών στη σκεπή του εξοχικού αλλά και λόγω του οτι έχω δανείσει την omni που είχα, για να καλύψουμε κάποιες ανάγκες εδώ στην Αθήνα. Επίσης, δε γνωρίζω να έχει στηθεί τίποτε από το καλοκαίρι και μετά σε όλα τα σημεία που είχαμε δοκιμάσει, πλην ενός ψηλού ιστού στον eyes-69 (2) καθώς επίσης και της υποδομής για τη φιλοξενία σοβαρού ιστού στο dti-21. 
Προσωπικά δεσμεύομαι οτι μέχρι το Πάσχα θα στήσω τον κόμβο στο dti-21 με 3 interfaces (ap & 2 κατευθυντικά σε 802.11a προς Ερέτρια - Αμάρυνθο).

Στην Αθήνα τα 2 δίκτυα που πιάνεις δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα στο awmn.
Έλα σ’ επαφή με τους ενεργούς κομβούχους της περιοχής σου για να κανονίσετε ένα scan με εξωτερική κεραία.

----------


## MINUS

Ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες προσωπικά με το ερώτημά μου!Και γω πάντως το Πάσχα θα χω χρόνο να σε βοηθήσω σε ότι χρειαστείς για να το στήσουμε γιατί μεσολαβεί η εξεταστική για το πτυχίο στο ΕΜΠ...

Επειδη με το 56άρι μόντεμ μου εδώ με το ζόρι ανοίγει το φόρουμ.... ανέβσα μία φώτο που δείχνει τη θέση μου με τον πλησιέστερο κόμβο του Spyros in Holidays απτον οποίο απέχω 2χιλιόμετρα το πολύ και οπτική επαφή καμπάνα...δεν το συζητώ!

Το λινκ για τη φώτο είναι το users.ntua.gr/mc01009/node.zip

Περιμένω νεότερά σας. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## SPIROS

Καλησπερα MINUS,
καλησπερα γειτονα δηλαδη  ::  
Αν εισαι εκει που νομιζω, εισαι σε πολυ ενδιαφερουσα τοποθεσια  :: 
Ομως που ακριβως εισαι?Εισαι πανω στον λοφο που χωριζει την περιοχη του Holiday με την Αμαρυνθο? Αν ναι, βλεπεις απο την μερια της Αμαρυνθου? Ο κομβος Socrates ειναι ακριβως πανω στην θαλασσα, λιγο μετα την κεντρικη πλατια της Αμαρυνθου (με κατευθυνση απο Ερετρια προς Κυμη).
Εγω ειμαι πανω απο το Holiday village. 

Ενημερωτικα να αναφερω οτι εχω καποια προβληματα με την στεγη-κεραμιδια και προσανατολιζομαι σε πειραματισμους με σκοπο να μπουν τα πιατα. Καμια ιδεα για στηριξη ιστου σε στεγη με κεραμιδια και χωρις προσβαση πανω στη στεγη υπαρχει? Αλλιως θα βολευε καμια 8μετρη σκαλα, εχει κανενας Ευβοικος γειτονας?  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον MINUS!!!!

Από ότι ίσως ήδη διάβασες έχουμε κάνει ήδη link πάνς από τον Ευβοϊκό, Αμάρυνθο-Σκάλα Ωροπού (spyros-dti & socrates-dti)!

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βάλουμε σταθερό εξοπλισμό και σιγά σιγά να φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο που θα φτάνει στην Χαλκίδα και γιατί όχι να ενώνεται με το υπόλοιπο awmn. Όσοι περισσότεροι ήμαστε τόσο το καλύτερο. 

Θα χαρώ να τα πούμε εμείς της περιοχής από κοντά!

----------


## MINUS

> Καλησπερα MINUS,
> καλησπερα γειτονα δηλαδη  
> Αν εισαι εκει που νομιζω, εισαι σε πολυ ενδιαφερουσα τοποθεσια 
> Ομως που ακριβως εισαι?Εισαι πανω στον λοφο που χωριζει την περιοχη του Holiday με την Αμαρυνθο? Αν ναι, βλεπεις απο την μερια της Αμαρυνθου? Ο κομβος Socrates ειναι ακριβως πανω στην θαλασσα, λιγο μετα την κεντρικη πλατια της Αμαρυνθου (με κατευθυνση απο Ερετρια προς Κυμη).
> Εγω ειμαι πανω απο το Holiday village. 
> :


Καλημέρα γειτονόπουλα!Λοιπόν ξαναδίνω στίγμα: Είμαι 1km από την κεντρική πλατεία Αμαρύνθου με ντουγρού Βόρεια, δηλαδή στα λοφάκια και για την ακρίβεια στον πιο ψηλό λόφο κάτω από την οποία απλώνεται η Αμάρυνθος (την αγκαλιάζει το ψηλότερο σημείο του σπιτιού μου), η Ερέτρια (την βλέπει καμπάνα το 2ο ψηλότερο σημείο του σπιτιού μου στα δεξιά) και το Αλιβέρι στα αριστερά μου. Οτι εμπόδιο και να έχω από οπτική επαφή από τα ψηλότερα λοφάκια αν γυρίσω λίγο το κεφάλι μου το χω ξεπεράσει. Και φανταστείτε ότι πάνω απτο κεφάλι μου υπάρχουν 3 μέτρα έως το ταβάνι! Το μόνο ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ είναι ότι είμαι περικυκλωμένος από 4 πυλώνες υπερυψηλής που δεν ξέρω τι θόρυβο δημιουργούν. Πάντως από το σπίτι μου βλέπω Σοκρατες "Ευαγγελίστρια καμπαναριό" έως Γήπεδο , μεσολαβεί λόφος και μετά βλέπω από περιοχή Άι Γιάννη έως Αλιβέρι...μιλάω πάντα για ΚΑΘΑΡΗ οπτική επαφή.
Σπύρος ειδικά από Αγίους Ασωμάτους, Ερέτρια και Χαλκίδα τα χω όλα στο πιάτο μου, και βόρεια προς Γυμνόν, Άνω βάθεια, Σέτα κτλ...είμαι στη μέση του πουθενά και σε κορυφή λόφου...

Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φώτος και να τις ανεβάσω στο σάιτ μου να δείτε. Πάντως αν θέλετε να επικοινωνήσουμε και προσωπικά το μέηλ μου είναι [email protected] .

Και αν έχετε και ωραίες φίλες ρε παιδιά πάμε και για κανα καφέ χρονιάρες μέρες...χαχαχα, αστειάκι!

----------


## dti

> Ενημερωτικα να αναφερω οτι εχω καποια προβληματα με την στεγη-κεραμιδια και προσανατολιζομαι σε πειραματισμους με σκοπο να μπουν τα πιατα. Καμια ιδεα για στηριξη ιστου σε στεγη με κεραμιδια και χωρις προσβαση πανω στη στεγη υπαρχει? Αλλιως θα βολευε καμια 8μετρη σκαλα, εχει κανενας Ευβοικος γειτονας?


Σπύρο θα ποστάρω φωτογραφία (σε 1-2 βδομάδες) από τη δική μου κατασκευή που πιστεύω οτι θα σε βοηθήσει να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο.
Πάντως θα χρειαστώ κι εγώ σκάλα 6+ μ.

----------


## dti

> Καλημέρα γειτονόπουλα!Λοιπόν ξαναδίνω στίγμα:...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η τοποθεσία που βρίσκεσαι! Βάλε το και στο wind!

----------


## dti

Μια και ο κόμβος στήθηκε, συνέχεια στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=254937#254937

----------


## NetTraptor

Δηλαδή ρε dti… πρέπει να χώσω κανένα 1000αρικο πάλι?....  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Με το πυργάκι που μπορεί να χρειαστείς, θα το αγγίξεις μάλλον...

----------


## sotris99

Δαμιανέ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Τις προάλλες ήμουν σε ένα καφέ για να δώ φόρμουλα 1 και έπιασα το σήμα... Σκοπεύεις να βάλεις ίντερνετ?

Ρωτάω γιατί στο εξοχικό δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και καμιά φορά χρειάζεται να δεις κάτι και δεν μπορείς...

----------


## dti

Σε ποιό σημείο ήσουν; Δοκίμασες να δεις αν είχες internet μέσω proxy; (υπάρχει τοπικός proxy του hedgehog στην ip 10.73.202.8 αν θυμάμαι καλά) 
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βάλω κι εγώ μια adsl στο εξοχικό (αν δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβλήματα λόγω απόστασης).

----------


## sotris99

όταν πάρω την senao θα κάνω ένα site scanning και 8a σου πω αποτελέσματα...

μάλλον το δικό σου έπιασα ένα awmn-3*** κάτι τέλος πάντων anyway θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα του scan

----------

